# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في الشريعة الإسلامية >  لا للإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

إعداد طلاب التوجيه و الإرشاد بالصف الأول ثانوي ( ج )*مفهوم الإرهاب.. بين الأصل والتطبيق* 
لا توجد كلمة أكثر إثارة للجدل واستخداما في مختلف وسائل الإعلام العالمية منذ الحادي عشر من سبتمبر الماضي مثل كلمة "إرهاب" Terrorism. ورغم هذا الاستعمال الواسع النطاق للكلمة فإنه ليس هناك أدنى اتفاق حول التعريف الدقيق والمحدد والمقبول من كافة الدول والجماعات والشعوب لمفهوم مصطلح الإرهاب.
*تحاول هذه الصفحات أن تبحث عن أصل المصطلح وتطور مفهومه من خلال التركيز على معالجة النقاط الخمس التالية:*
*أولا : الإرهاب في اللغة*تشتق كلمة "إرهاب" من الفعل المزيد (أرهب) ؛ ويقال أرهب فلانا: أي خوَّفه وفزَّعه، وهو نفس المعنى الذي يدل عليه الفعل المضعف (رَهّبَ) . أما الفعل المجرد من نفس المادة وهو (رَهِبَ)، يَرْهبُ رَهْبَةً ورَهْبًا ورَهَبًا فيعني خاف، فيقال رَهِبَ الشيء رهبا ورهبة أي خافه . أما الفعل المزيد بالتاء وهو (تَرَهَّبَ) فيعني انقطع للعبادة في صومعته، ويشتق منه الراهب والراهبة والرهينة والرهبانية … إلخ، وكذلك يستعمل الفعل ترهب بمعنى توعد إذا كان متعديا فيقال ترهب فلانا : أي توعده . وكذلك تستعمل اللغة العربية صيغة استفعل من نفس المادة فتقول (استرهب) فلانا أي رَهَّبَه .
ويلاحظ أن القرآن الكريم لم يستعمل مصطلح "الإرهاب" بهذه الصيغة، وإنما اقتصر على استعمال صيغ مختلفة الاشتقاق من نفس المادة اللغوية، بعضها يدل على الإرهاب والخوف والفزع، والبعض الآخر يدل على الرهبنة والتعبد، حيث وردت مشتقات المادة (رهب) سبع مرات في مواضع مختلفة في الذكر الحكيم لتدل على معنى الخوف والفزع *كالتالي :*
- (يَرْهَبُون) : "وَفِي نُسْخَتِهَا هُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِرَبِّهِمْ يَرْهَبُونَ". [الأعراف : 154 ]
- (فارْهبُون) : " وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ" [البقرة : 40]. "إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ" [النحل : 51]
- (تُرهِبُونَ): "تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِن دُونِهِمْ"[الأنفال : 60]
- (اسَتْرهَبُوهُم) : "وَاسْتَرْهَبُوهُمْ وَجَاءُوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيمٍ" . [الأعراف : 116]
- (رَهْبَةً) : "لأَنْتُمْ أَشَدُّ رَهْبَةً فِي صُدُورِهِم مِّنَ اللهِ" [الحشر : 13]
- (رَهَبًا) : " وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ" [الأنبياء : 90]
بينما وردت مشتقات نفس المادة (رهب) خمس مرات في مواضع مختلفة لتدل على الرهبنة والتعبد كالتالي :
ورد لفظ (الرهبان) في سورة [التوبة : 34]، كما ورد لفظ (رهبانا) في [المائدة : 82]، ولفظ (رهبانهم) في [التوبة : 31] وأخيرا (رهبانية) في [الحديد :27].

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بينما لم ترد مشتقات مادة (رهب) كثيرا في الحديث النبوي ولعل أشهر ما ورد هو لفظ (رهبة) في حديث الدعاء : "رغبة ورهبة إليك" . ويلاحظ أيضا أن القرآن والحديث قد اشتملا على بعض الكلمات التي تتضمن الإرهاب والعنف، بمعنى استخدام القوة أو التهديد لتحقيق أهداف معينة، ومن هذه المفاهيم : العقاب والقتل والبغي والعدوان والجهاد… إلخ. 
*ثانيا : الإرهاب في الثقافة الغربية*تتكون كلمة "إرهاب" في اللغة الإنجليزية بإضافة اللاحقة ism إلى الاسمTerror بمعنى فزع ورعب وهول، كما يستعمل منها الفعل Terrorize بمعنى يرهب ويفزع .
ويرجع استخدام مصطلح Terrorism في الثقافة الغربية تاريخيا للدلالة على نوع الحكم الذي لجأت إليه الثورة الفرنسية إبان الجمهورية الجاكوبية في عامي [1973 – 1974] ضد تحالف الملكيين والبرجوازيين المناهضين للثورة. وقد نتج عن إرهاب هذه المرحلة التي يطلق عليها Reign of Terror اعتقال ما يزيد عن 300 ألف مشتبه وإعدام حوالي 17 ألفا، بالإضافة إلى موت الآلاف في السجون بلا محاكمة.
وإن كان هناك من يرجع بالمصطلح والمفهوم إلى أقدم من هذا التاريخ كثيرا، حيث يفترض أن الإرهاب حدث ويحدث على مدار التاريخ الإنساني وفى جميع أنحاء العالم. وقد كتب المؤرخ الإغريقي زينوفون Xenophon ( 430 – 349 ق.م ) - في سياق الثقافة الغربية – عن المؤثرات النفسية للحرب والإرهاب على الشعوب.
وقد استخدم حكام رومان من أمثال Tiberius ( 14-37م )،Caligula (37-41م) العنف ومصادرة الممتلكات والإعدام كوسائل لإخضاع المعارضين لحكمهما. ولعل محاكم التفتيش التي قام بها الأسبان ضد الأقليات الدينية (المسلمين أساسا) أهم محطات الإرهاب الرئيسية في تاريخ الثقافة الغربية .
وقد تبنت بعض الدول الإرهاب كجزء من الخطة السياسية للدولة مثل دولة هتلر النازية في ألمانيا، وحكم ستالين في الاتحاد السوفيتي آنذاك، حيث تمت ممارسة إرهاب الدولة تحت غطاء أيديولوجي لتحقيق مآرب سياسية واقتصادية وثقافية.
واعتبرت منظمات وجماعات مثل جماعة "بادر ماينهوف" الألمانية، ومنظمة "الألوية الحمراء" الإيطالية، والجيش الأحمر الياباني، والجيش الجمهوري الأيرلندي، والدرب المضيء البيروية، ومنظمة "إيتا" الباسكية، ومنظمات فلسطينية في مقدمتها فتح.. اعتُبرت من أشهر المنظمات الإرهابية في تاريخ القرن العشرين من منظور غربي. ويضاف إليها في السنوات الأخيرة العديد من المنظمات الإسلامية، على رأسها بالطبع تنظيم القاعدة. 
*ثالثا : الإرهاب وعلاقته بالإسلام*شهدت أغلب الدول الإسلامية، وبصفة خاصة منذ مطلع سبعينيات القرن العشرين، تنامي وبروز ظاهرة الإحياء الإسلامي أو الصحوة الإسلامية، وهي ليست بالظاهرة الحديثة أو الجديدة، بل يمكن تتبع جذورها وامتداداتها عبر التاريخ الإسلامي بخبراته ومراحله المختلفة، واتخذت هذه الظاهرة صورا وأشكالا متعددة، ثقافية وفكرية، اقتصادية واجتماعية، سياسية وسلوكية.
وقد تضمنت الكتابات والدراسات التي تناولت هذه الظاهرة مجموعة ضخمة من المصطلحات لتعريفها، منها على سبيل المثال: الإسلام السياسي Political Islam ويقصد به توظيف الإسلام لتحقيق أهداف سياسية، والإسلام التقدمي Progressive Islam وهو الذي يتضمن تطبيق الاشتراكية ولا يتعارض مع التحديث، والإسلام الشعبي أو الجماهيري Popular Islam والإسلام التقليدي Traditional Islam وهو الذي يتعارض مع العلمانية والتحديث، وإسلام الصحوة Resurgence Islam والإحياء الإسلامي Islamic Revival والأصولية الإسلامية Islamic Fundamentalism وغيرها.
ولكن يلاحظ أن هناك من استخدم في تعريف ظاهرة الإحياء هذه مصطلحات ومفاهيم تربط بين الإسلام وأنماط من العنف والإرهاب مثل: الإسلام الثوري Revolutionary Islam والإسلام الراديكالي Radical Islam والإسلام من أعلى Islam from Top والإسلام المتشدد Rigidified Islam والإسلام المسلّحMilitantIslam والعنف الإسلامي Islamic Violence وأخيرا الإرهاب الإسلاميIslamicTerrorism.
وقد برز أول تطبيق فعلي للعنف واستخدام القوى في إطار الصحوة الإسلامية الحديثة في مصر عام 1974 فيما عرف فيما ذاك بـ"تنظيم الفنية العسكرية" بقيادة الفلسطيني صالح سرية، ثم تعاقبت بعد ذلك الجماعات والتنظيمات التي تستخدم العنف كوسيلة لتحقيق مآرب سياسية.
استخدمت بعض فصائل الصحوة الإسلامية العنف السياسي كوسيلة للتغيير في بلدانها، كما في حالة جماعتي الجهاد والإسلامية في مصر، وفرع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في سوريا، وحزب التحرير في الأردن، بينما استخدمت جماعات أخرى القوة بعد فشل تجربتها في الوصول إلى الحكم من خلال صناديق الاقتراع والديمقراطية كما في حالة جبهة الإنقاذ في الجزائر، بينما استطاعت حركات وفصائل الوصول إلى السلطة بالفعل باستخدام القوة أو الجيش كما في حالة السودان، وشارك فصيل إسلامي مع الجماهير في سياق ثورة شعبية في إيران.
وتستخدم فصائل وجماعات تنتمي إلى الإسلام كمرجعية سياسية القوة في مقاومة الاحتلال كما في حالة حماس والجهاد في فلسطين، وحزب الله في جنوب لبنان، ومجاهدي كشمير في الهند، ومسلمي الشيشان ضد الروس، ومن قبلهم المجاهدون الأفغان في الثمانينيات.
كما يلاحظ استخدام جماعات أخرى للعنف والقوة في سياق جماعات سياسية مختلفة على السلطة كما في حالة حزب الإصلاح اليمني، والفصيل الإسلامي في الصومال، والفصائل الأفغانية بعد رحيل السوفيت. ويضاف إلى ما سبق جماعات ومنظمات تستخدم ما يطلق عليه "الإرهاب الدولي" مثل تنظيم القاعدة والجهاد المصرية في الخارج. وهي منظمات تستهدف المصالح الغربية والأمريكية خاصة في شتى أنحاء العالم.
نخلص مما سبق أن بعض مصادر الحركة الإسلامية قد استخدمت القوة والعنف السياسي لتحقيق مآرب سياسية مختلفة، بعض منها غير مشروع وهو ما جعل ثمة علاقة للربط بين الإرهاب والصحوة الإسلامية. لكن السبب الرئيسي في إحداث هذا الربط يرجع إلى ما يطلق عليه "الإرهاب الدولي" من قبل بعض المنظمات التي تنتمي للحركة الإسلامية بمفهومها الشامل، والموجهة غالبا ضد الولايات المتحدة التي تعدّ منذ عام 1986 تقريرا لتصنيف المنظمات الإرهابية في العالم، وبالطبع فإن أغلبها منظمات عربية وإسلامية. 
*رابعا : الإرهاب.. تعريفه وأنماطه*لم يلق أي تعريف للإرهاب قبولا من الجميع كما ذكرنا، وقد أجرى ألكس شميد Schmid في كتابه عن الإرهاب السياسي (1983) استبيانا على مائة من الدارسين والخبراء في هذا المجال لتحديد مفهوم الإرهاب. توصلت نتائج الاستبيان إلى وجود عناصر مشتركة في تعريفات عينة المدروسين المائة، *وهي:*
- الإرهاب هو مفهوم مجرد بلا كنه محدد.
- التعريف المفرد لا يمكن أن يحصي الاستخدامات الممكنة للمصطلح.
- يشترك العديد من مختلف التعريفات في عناصر مشتركة.
- معنى الإرهاب ينحصر عادة بين هدف وضحية.
ويؤكد جوناثان وايت (1991) في مدخله عن الإرهاب على ضرورة عدم اكتفاء فهمنا من خلال مداخل سياسية، بل إن علم الاجتماع في غاية الأهمية في

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بينما لم ترد مشتقات مادة (رهب) كثيرا في الحديث النبوي ولعل أشهر ما ورد هو لفظ (رهبة) في حديث الدعاء : "رغبة ورهبة إليك" . ويلاحظ أيضا أن القرآن والحديث قد اشتملا على بعض الكلمات التي تتضمن الإرهاب والعنف، بمعنى استخدام القوة أو التهديد لتحقيق أهداف معينة، ومن هذه المفاهيم : العقاب والقتل والبغي والعدوان والجهاد… إلخ. 

*ثانيا : الإرهاب في الثقافة الغربية*
تتكون كلمة "إرهاب" في اللغة الإنجليزية بإضافة اللاحقة ism إلى الاسمTerror بمعنى فزع ورعب وهول، كما يستعمل منها الفعل Terrorize بمعنى يرهب ويفزع .
ويرجع استخدام مصطلح Terrorism في الثقافة الغربية تاريخيا للدلالة على نوع الحكم الذي لجأت إليه الثورة الفرنسية إبان الجمهورية الجاكوبية في عامي [1973 – 1974] ضد تحالف الملكيين والبرجوازيين المناهضين للثورة. وقد نتج عن إرهاب هذه المرحلة التي يطلق عليها Reign of Terror اعتقال ما يزيد عن 300 ألف مشتبه وإعدام حوالي 17 ألفا، بالإضافة إلى موت الآلاف في السجون بلا محاكمة.
وإن كان هناك من يرجع بالمصطلح والمفهوم إلى أقدم من هذا التاريخ كثيرا، حيث يفترض أن الإرهاب حدث ويحدث على مدار التاريخ الإنساني وفى جميع أنحاء العالم. وقد كتب المؤرخ الإغريقي زينوفون Xenophon ( 430 – 349 ق.م ) - في سياق الثقافة الغربية – عن المؤثرات النفسية للحرب والإرهاب على الشعوب.
وقد استخدم حكام رومان من أمثال Tiberius ( 14-37م )،Caligula (37-41م) العنف ومصادرة الممتلكات والإعدام كوسائل لإخضاع المعارضين لحكمهما. ولعل محاكم التفتيش التي قام بها الأسبان ضد الأقليات الدينية (المسلمين أساسا) أهم محطات الإرهاب الرئيسية في تاريخ الثقافة الغربية .
وقد تبنت بعض الدول الإرهاب كجزء من الخطة السياسية للدولة مثل دولة هتلر النازية في ألمانيا، وحكم ستالين في الاتحاد السوفيتي آنذاك، حيث تمت ممارسة إرهاب الدولة تحت غطاء أيديولوجي لتحقيق مآرب سياسية واقتصادية وثقافية.
واعتبرت منظمات وجماعات مثل جماعة "بادر ماينهوف" الألمانية، ومنظمة "الألوية الحمراء" الإيطالية، والجيش الأحمر الياباني، والجيش الجمهوري الأيرلندي، والدرب المضيء البيروية، ومنظمة "إيتا" الباسكية، ومنظمات فلسطينية في مقدمتها فتح.. اعتُبرت من أشهر المنظمات الإرهابية في تاريخ القرن العشرين من منظور غربي. ويضاف إليها في السنوات الأخيرة العديد من المنظمات الإسلامية، على رأسها بالطبع تنظيم القاعدة. 

*ثالثا : الإرهاب وعلاقته بالإسلام*
شهدت أغلب الدول الإسلامية، وبصفة خاصة منذ مطلع سبعينيات القرن العشرين، تنامي وبروز ظاهرة الإحياء الإسلامي أو الصحوة الإسلامية، وهي ليست بالظاهرة الحديثة أو الجديدة، بل يمكن تتبع جذورها وامتداداتها عبر التاريخ الإسلامي بخبراته ومراحله المختلفة، واتخذت هذه الظاهرة صورا وأشكالا متعددة، ثقافية وفكرية، اقتصادية واجتماعية، سياسية وسلوكية.
وقد تضمنت الكتابات والدراسات التي تناولت هذه الظاهرة مجموعة ضخمة من المصطلحات لتعريفها، منها على سبيل المثال: الإسلام السياسي Political Islam ويقصد به توظيف الإسلام لتحقيق أهداف سياسية، والإسلام التقدمي Progressive Islam وهو الذي يتضمن تطبيق الاشتراكية ولا يتعارض مع التحديث، والإسلام الشعبي أو الجماهيري Popular Islam والإسلام التقليدي Traditional Islam وهو الذي يتعارض مع العلمانية والتحديث، وإسلام الصحوة Resurgence Islam والإحياء الإسلامي Islamic Revival والأصولية الإسلامية Islamic Fundamentalism وغيرها.
ولكن يلاحظ أن هناك من استخدم في تعريف ظاهرة الإحياء هذه مصطلحات ومفاهيم تربط بين الإسلام وأنماط من العنف والإرهاب مثل: الإسلام الثوري Revolutionary Islam والإسلام الراديكالي Radical Islam والإسلام من أعلى Islam from Top والإسلام المتشدد Rigidified Islam والإسلام المسلّحMilitantIslam والعنف الإسلامي Islamic Violence وأخيرا الإرهاب الإسلاميIslamicTerrorism.
وقد برز أول تطبيق فعلي للعنف واستخدام القوى في إطار الصحوة الإسلامية الحديثة في مصر عام 1974 فيما عرف فيما ذاك بـ"تنظيم الفنية العسكرية" بقيادة الفلسطيني صالح سرية، ثم تعاقبت بعد ذلك الجماعات والتنظيمات التي تستخدم العنف كوسيلة لتحقيق مآرب سياسية.
استخدمت بعض فصائل الصحوة الإسلامية العنف السياسي كوسيلة للتغيير في بلدانها، كما في حالة جماعتي الجهاد والإسلامية في مصر، وفرع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في سوريا، وحزب التحرير في الأردن، بينما استخدمت جماعات أخرى القوة بعد فشل تجربتها في الوصول إلى الحكم من خلال صناديق الاقتراع والديمقراطية كما في حالة جبهة الإنقاذ في الجزائر، بينما استطاعت حركات وفصائل الوصول إلى السلطة بالفعل باستخدام القوة أو الجيش كما في حالة السودان، وشارك فصيل إسلامي مع الجماهير في سياق ثورة شعبية في إيران.
وتستخدم فصائل وجماعات تنتمي إلى الإسلام كمرجعية سياسية القوة في مقاومة الاحتلال كما في حالة حماس والجهاد في فلسطين، وحزب الله في جنوب لبنان، ومجاهدي كشمير في الهند، ومسلمي الشيشان ضد الروس، ومن قبلهم المجاهدون الأفغان في الثمانينيات.
كما يلاحظ استخدام جماعات أخرى للعنف والقوة في سياق جماعات سياسية مختلفة على السلطة كما في حالة حزب الإصلاح اليمني، والفصيل الإسلامي في الصومال، والفصائل الأفغانية بعد رحيل السوفيت. ويضاف إلى ما سبق جماعات ومنظمات تستخدم ما يطلق عليه "الإرهاب الدولي" مثل تنظيم القاعدة والجهاد المصرية في الخارج. وهي منظمات تستهدف المصالح الغربية والأمريكية خاصة في شتى أنحاء العالم.
نخلص مما سبق أن بعض مصادر الحركة الإسلامية قد استخدمت القوة والعنف السياسي لتحقيق مآرب سياسية مختلفة، بعض منها غير مشروع وهو ما جعل ثمة علاقة للربط بين الإرهاب والصحوة الإسلامية. لكن السبب الرئيسي في إحداث هذا الربط يرجع إلى ما يطلق عليه "الإرهاب الدولي" من قبل بعض المنظمات التي تنتمي للحركة الإسلامية بمفهومها الشامل، والموجهة غالبا ضد الولايات المتحدة التي تعدّ منذ عام 1986 تقريرا لتصنيف المنظمات الإرهابية في العالم، وبالطبع فإن أغلبها منظمات عربية وإسلامية. 

*رابعا : الإرهاب.. تعريفه وأنماطه*
لم يلق أي تعريف للإرهاب قبولا من الجميع كما ذكرنا، وقد أجرى ألكس شميد Schmid في كتابه عن الإرهاب السياسي (1983) استبيانا على مائة من الدارسين والخبراء في هذا المجال لتحديد مفهوم الإرهاب. توصلت نتائج الاستبيان إلى وجود عناصر مشتركة في تعريفات عينة المدروسين المائة، *وهي:*
- الإرهاب هو مفهوم مجرد بلا كنه محدد.
- التعريف المفرد لا يمكن أن يحصي الاستخدامات الممكنة للمصطلح.
- يشترك العديد من مختلف التعريفات في عناصر مشتركة.
- معنى الإرهاب ينحصر عادة بين هدف وضحية.
ويؤكد جوناثان وايت (1991) في مدخله عن الإرهاب على ضرورة عدم اكتفاء فهمنا من خلال مداخل سياسية، بل إن علم الاجتماع في غاية الأهمية في 
هذا السياق. ويؤكد على عدم وجود تعريف واحد لمفهوم الإرهاب؛ ولذلك فقد *اقترح أن يعرف الإرهاب من خلال أنماط مختلفة للتعريف:*
- نمط التعريف البسيط والعادي للإرهاب، ويعني عنفا أو تهديدا يهدف إلى خلق خوف أو تغيير سلوكي.
- النمط القانوني لتعريف الإرهاب، ويعني عنفا إجراميا ينتهك القانون ويستلزم عقاب الدولة.
- التعريف التحليلي للإرهاب، ويعني عوامل سياسية واجتماعية معينة تقف وراء كل سلوك إرهابي.
- تعريف رعاية الدولة للإرهاب، ويعني الإرهاب عن طريق جماعات تُستخدم بواسطة دول للهجوم على دول أخرى.
- نمط إرهاب الدولة، ويعني استخدام سلطة الدولة لإرهاب مواطنيها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الإرهاب الدولي والعنف السياسي الداخلي*يعرّف الإرهاب الدولي بأنه نوع من العنف غير المبرر وغير المشروع بالمقياسين الأخلاقي والقانوني الذي يتخطى الحدود السياسية، ويختلف الإرهاب عن ممارسة العنف السياسي الداخلي التي قد تنتهجها بعض القوى الثائرة أو الحركات المتمردة داخل الدولة الواحدة للنيل من السلطة الشرعية القائمة.
والإرهاب الدولي عادة ما يصطبغ بالصبغة السياسية كما أن الجماعات التي تمارسه هي في الغالب جماعات غير حكومية، وإن كان هذا في ذاته لا يمثل حائلا بينها وبين الحصول على التشجيع المادي والمعنوي لبعض الدول والحكومات.
وبعيدا عن الأسباب التي تساعد على انتشار الإرهاب الدولي فقد طرأت في الحقبة الأخيرة مستجدات عديدة زادت كثيرا من أخطاره ومضاعفاته الدولية، منها على سبيل المثال: ضلوع العديد من الدول والحكومات وتواطؤها مع منظمات الإرهاب الدولي، والتكاثر السرطاني لخلايا وشبكات الإرهاب الدولي، وقد وصل البعض بعددها إلى ثلاثمائة وثمانين منظمة منتشرة في أكثر من ستين دولة، والتقدم التكنولوجي الكبير الذي استفادت منه هذه المنظمات في نطاق الاتصالات وجمع المعلومات والتزود بمعدات فنية متطورة.
*خامسا : الإرهاب والمقاومة المشروعة*ربما كان الخلط بين الإرهاب والمقاومة المشروعة للاحتلال هو السبب الرئيسي لعدم وجود اتفاق يذكر حول مفهوم وتعريف الإرهاب، فقد دأب الخطاب الغربي [الأمريكي أساسا] على وصم حركات المقاومة للاحتلال الإسرائيلي في فلسطين وجنوب لبنان بصفة الإرهاب. ولا تزال منظمات مثل حزب الله والجهاد والجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين وغيرها مصنفة في تقارير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية بوصفها منظمات إرهابية في ظل التغاضي عن أبشع الممارسات الإرهابية التي يقوم بها الكيان الصهيوني. 
*خلاصـــــة**نخلص من العرض السابق إلى التأكيد على نقاط أساسية لفهم أزمة تحرير مضمون مصطلح "الإرهاب"، وهي:*
- عدم وجود تعريف موحد للإرهاب يرجع إلى فرض التعريف الغربي البرجماتي والمتغير على شعوب ودول العالم. وأن تعريف الإرهاب ليس من حق دولة أو ثقافة بعينها.
- للتوصل إلى تعريف حقيقي للإرهاب يجب أن يحتوي مفهومه على كافة أنماط الإرهاب، بما فيها إرهاب القوى العظمى وإرهاب الدولة والحصار والإرهاب الاقتصادي والإرهاب الثقافي… إلخ .
- ظاهرة الإرهاب غير مقصورة على المنتمين إلى حركات وفصائل إسلامية، وفي هذا السياق لا تفرق الولايات المتحدة بين المنظمات الفلسطينية الإسلامية والقومية والشيوعية، فجميعها في نظر الولايات المتحدة منظمات إرهابية.
- الجدل المثار بقوة حول تعريف ظاهرة الإرهاب فرصة لإعادة النظر في تحرير مضامين المصطلحات والمفاهيم المستخدمة في ثقافتنا المعاصرة والتي تتسم غالبا بالفوضى
معنى الإرهاب وحقيقتهالحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أمابعد : 
فقد كثر الكلام في تحديد الإرهاب واضطربت الآراء والمصطلحات على إيضاحمفهوم الإرهاب , وعلى الرغم من كثرة التعريفات والحدود التي وضعت لمعنى الإرهاب فلمنقف على حد جامع مانع لحقيقة الإرهاب , وكل تعريف لحقيقة ما لا يكون مطردا منعكسا - أي جامع مانع - فإنه لا يعتبر تعريفا صحيحا ومع أن كثيرين من الباحثين في هذاالموضوع قد ذكروا من التعاريف للإرهاب ما يزيد على مائة تعريف إلا أنها تخلوا كلهامن أن تحدد مفهوم الإرهاب تحديدا دقيقا يستطيع القارئ أن يفرق به بين الإرهابوغيره، ولكي تعرف أن كل ما ذكر من تعاريف للإرهاب لم تكن كافية لتحديد مفهومهتحديدا لا يختلف فيه أحد , وسأذكر لك نماذج مما قيل في تعريف الإرهاب : 

1-الإرهابهوالأعمال التي من طبيعتها أن تثير لدى شخص ما الإحساس بالخوف من خطر ما بأي صورة . 
2-الإرهابيكمنفي تخويف الناس بمساعدة أعمال العنف . 
3-الإرهابهو الاستعمال العمدي والمنتظملوسائل من طبيعتها إثارة الرعب بقصد تحقيق أهداف معينة . 
4-الإرهابعمل بربري شنيع . 
5- هوعمل يخالف الأخلاق الاجتماعية ويشكلاغتصابا لكرامة الإنسان . 

وإنك أيهاالقارئإذا قمت بتحليل هذه التعريفات المذكورةلتتمكن من تحليلها بغرض تحديد درجة دقتها وقياس مدى إمكانية الاعتماد عليها فيعملية وصف وضبط وتحديد ما يمكن تسميته بالعمل الإرهابي أدركت أن كلاً منها لا يكفيلبيان مفهوم الإرهاب بياناً جلياً واضحاً تتوفر فيه شرط التعريف والحد لأن كلاًمنها إما جامع غير مانع وإما مانع غير جامع وإما ليس جامعا ولا مانعا وهذا الاختلاففي تعريف الإرهاب راجع لاختلاف أذواق الدول ومصالحها وأيديولوجياتها فكل دولة تفسرالإرهاب بما يلائم سياستها ومصالحها سواء وافق المعنى الصحيح للإرهاب أو خالفه لأجلهذا تجد عملاً يقوم به جماعة من الناس أو الأفراد يطلق عليه أنه عمل إرهابي وتجدعملاً مثله أو أفظع منه يقوم به جماعة آخرون لا يعتبر إرهابا وسأذكر مثالاً واحداعلى ذلك : 
موضوع فلسطين :منذ أكثر من (50 سنة ) والصهاينة الحاقدون يسومون إخواننا الفلسطينيين سوء العذابمن قتل وتشريد وتدمير وهدم للبيوت على أهلها ويعتبر هذا العمل في نظر أبناء القردةوالخنازير وأسيادهم الصليبيين في أمريكا وأوربا دفاعا عن النفس وما يقاوم به هؤلاءالمضطهدون بالحجارة ونحوها يعتبرإرهابا وعنفا . 
إذا تقرر هذا فاعلم أن التعريف الصحيح للإرهاب علىضربين : 
1-تعريفه من حيث اللغة العربية . 
2-تعريفه من حيث الشرع . 
أما من حيث اللغةفالإرهاب مصدر أرهب يرهب إرهاباً من باب أكرم وفعله المجرد (رَهِب) , والإرهاب والخوف والخشية والرعب والوجل كلمات متقاربة تدل على الخوف إلا أن بعضهاأبلغ من بعض في الخوف وإذا تتبعنا هذه المادة في القرآن الكريم مادة رَهِبَ أو أرهبوجدناها تدل على الخوف الشديد قال تعالى ( وإياي فارهبون ) أي خافوني , وقال تعالى ( ويدعوننا رغبا ورهبا ) أي طمعا وخوفا , وقال تعالى ( وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم منقوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم ) أي تخيفونهم . 
قال ابن جرير : يقال منه أرهبت العدو ورهبته فأنا أرهبه وأرهِبه إرهابا وترهيبا وهو الرهب والرهبومنه قول طفيل الغنوي : 
ويل أم حي دفعتم في نحورهم ... بني كلاب غداة الرعبوالرَّهَب 
أي الخوف . 
وقال ابن جرير : حدثنا بشر قال ثنا يزيد قال ثنا سعيدعن قتادة ( واضمم إليك جناحك من الرهب ) أي من الرُعب وهذا التفسير للرَّهب بالرعبيدل على أن الرعب مرادف للرّهب وأن معناهما الخوف الشديد يؤيد هذا قوله صلى اللهعليه وسلم : (نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر ) أي بالخوف . 
هذا نموذج مختصر لبيان معنىالإرهاب في لغة العرب . 
أما مفهوم الإرهاب في الشرع :فهو قسمان : 
اولا :قسم مذموم ويحرم فعله وممارسته وهو من كبائرالذنوب ويستحق مرتكبه العقوبة والذم وهو يكون على مستوى الدول والجماعات والأفرادوحقيقته الاعتداء على الآمنين بالسطو من قبل دول مجرمة أو عصابات أو أفراد بسلبالأموال والممتلكات والاعتداء على الحرمات وإخافة الطرق خارج المدن والتسلط علىالشعوب من قبل الحكام الظلمة من كبت الحريات وتكميم الأفواه ونحو ذلك . ثانيا : إرهاب مشروع شرعه الله لنا وأمرنا به وهو إعداد القوة والتأهب لمقاومة أعداء الله ورسوله قال تعالى ( وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم ) فهذه الآية الكريمة نص في أنه يجب على المسلمين أن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم في التسليح وإعداد القوة وتدريب الجيوش حتى يَرهبهم العدو ويحسب لهم ألف حساب وهذا أعني وجوب الإعداد للمعارك مع العدو أمر مجمع عليه بين علماء المسلمين سواء كان الجهاد جهاد دفع أو جهاد طلب لكن ينبغي أن يُعلم أن مجرد القوة المادية من سلاح وعدة وتدريب لا يكفي لتحقيق النصر على الأعداء إلا إذا انظم إليه القوة المعنوية وهي قوة الإيمان بالله والاعتماد عليه والإكثار من الطاعات والبعد عن كل ما يسخط الله من الذنوب والمعاصي فالمستقرئ للتاريخ يدرك صدق هذه النظرية قال تعالى ( كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين ) وقال تعالى ( لقد نصركم الله في موطن كثيرة ويوم حنين إذ أعجبتكم كثرتكم فلم تغني عنكم شيئا وضاقت عليكم الأرض بما رحبت ثم وليتم مدبرين ) ولما كتب قائد الجيش في غزوة اليرموك لأمير المؤمنين عمر

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الإرهاب الدولي والعنف السياسي الداخلي*
يعرّف الإرهاب الدولي بأنه نوع من العنف غير المبرر وغير المشروع بالمقياسين الأخلاقي والقانوني الذي يتخطى الحدود السياسية، ويختلف الإرهاب عن ممارسة العنف السياسي الداخلي التي قد تنتهجها بعض القوى الثائرة أو الحركات المتمردة داخل الدولة الواحدة للنيل من السلطة الشرعية القائمة.
والإرهاب الدولي عادة ما يصطبغ بالصبغة السياسية كما أن الجماعات التي تمارسه هي في الغالب جماعات غير حكومية، وإن كان هذا في ذاته لا يمثل حائلا بينها وبين الحصول على التشجيع المادي والمعنوي لبعض الدول والحكومات.
وبعيدا عن الأسباب التي تساعد على انتشار الإرهاب الدولي فقد طرأت في الحقبة الأخيرة مستجدات عديدة زادت كثيرا من أخطاره ومضاعفاته الدولية، منها على سبيل المثال: ضلوع العديد من الدول والحكومات وتواطؤها مع منظمات الإرهاب الدولي، والتكاثر السرطاني لخلايا وشبكات الإرهاب الدولي، وقد وصل البعض بعددها إلى ثلاثمائة وثمانين منظمة منتشرة في أكثر من ستين دولة، والتقدم التكنولوجي الكبير الذي استفادت منه هذه المنظمات في نطاق الاتصالات وجمع المعلومات والتزود بمعدات فنية متطورة.

*خامسا : الإرهاب والمقاومة المشروعة*
ربما كان الخلط بين الإرهاب والمقاومة المشروعة للاحتلال هو السبب الرئيسي لعدم وجود اتفاق يذكر حول مفهوم وتعريف الإرهاب، فقد دأب الخطاب الغربي [الأمريكي أساسا] على وصم حركات المقاومة للاحتلال الإسرائيلي في فلسطين وجنوب لبنان بصفة الإرهاب. ولا تزال منظمات مثل حزب الله والجهاد والجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين وغيرها مصنفة في تقارير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية بوصفها منظمات إرهابية في ظل التغاضي عن أبشع الممارسات الإرهابية التي يقوم بها الكيان الصهيوني. 

*خلاصـــــة*
*نخلص من العرض السابق إلى التأكيد على نقاط أساسية لفهم أزمة تحرير مضمون مصطلح "الإرهاب"، وهي:*
- عدم وجود تعريف موحد للإرهاب يرجع إلى فرض التعريف الغربي البرجماتي والمتغير على شعوب ودول العالم. وأن تعريف الإرهاب ليس من حق دولة أو ثقافة بعينها.
- للتوصل إلى تعريف حقيقي للإرهاب يجب أن يحتوي مفهومه على كافة أنماط الإرهاب، بما فيها إرهاب القوى العظمى وإرهاب الدولة والحصار والإرهاب الاقتصادي والإرهاب الثقافي… إلخ .
- ظاهرة الإرهاب غير مقصورة على المنتمين إلى حركات وفصائل إسلامية، وفي هذا السياق لا تفرق الولايات المتحدة بين المنظمات الفلسطينية الإسلامية والقومية والشيوعية، فجميعها في نظر الولايات المتحدة منظمات إرهابية.
- الجدل المثار بقوة حول تعريف ظاهرة الإرهاب فرصة لإعادة النظر في تحرير مضامين المصطلحات والمفاهيم المستخدمة في ثقافتنا المعاصرة والتي تتسم غالبا بالفوضى


معنى الإرهاب وحقيقته
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أمابعد : 
فقد كثر الكلام في تحديد الإرهاب واضطربت الآراء والمصطلحات على إيضاحمفهوم الإرهاب , وعلى الرغم من كثرة التعريفات والحدود التي وضعت لمعنى الإرهاب فلمنقف على حد جامع مانع لحقيقة الإرهاب , وكل تعريف لحقيقة ما لا يكون مطردا منعكسا - أي جامع مانع - فإنه لا يعتبر تعريفا صحيحا ومع أن كثيرين من الباحثين في هذاالموضوع قد ذكروا من التعاريف للإرهاب ما يزيد على مائة تعريف إلا أنها تخلوا كلهامن أن تحدد مفهوم الإرهاب تحديدا دقيقا يستطيع القارئ أن يفرق به بين الإرهابوغيره، ولكي تعرف أن كل ما ذكر من تعاريف للإرهاب لم تكن كافية لتحديد مفهومهتحديدا لا يختلف فيه أحد , وسأذكر لك نماذج مما قيل في تعريف الإرهاب :  
1-الإرهابهوالأعمال التي من طبيعتها أن تثير لدى شخص ما الإحساس بالخوف من خطر ما بأي صورة . 
2-الإرهابيكمنفي تخويف الناس بمساعدة أعمال العنف . 
3-الإرهابهو الاستعمال العمدي والمنتظملوسائل من طبيعتها إثارة الرعب بقصد تحقيق أهداف معينة . 
4-الإرهابعمل بربري شنيع . 
5- هوعمل يخالف الأخلاق الاجتماعية ويشكلاغتصابا لكرامة الإنسان .  
وإنك أيهاالقارئإذا قمت بتحليل هذه التعريفات المذكورةلتتمكن من تحليلها بغرض تحديد درجة دقتها وقياس مدى إمكانية الاعتماد عليها فيعملية وصف وضبط وتحديد ما يمكن تسميته بالعمل الإرهابي أدركت أن كلاً منها لا يكفيلبيان مفهوم الإرهاب بياناً جلياً واضحاً تتوفر فيه شرط التعريف والحد لأن كلاًمنها إما جامع غير مانع وإما مانع غير جامع وإما ليس جامعا ولا مانعا وهذا الاختلاففي تعريف الإرهاب راجع لاختلاف أذواق الدول ومصالحها وأيديولوجياتها فكل دولة تفسرالإرهاب بما يلائم سياستها ومصالحها سواء وافق المعنى الصحيح للإرهاب أو خالفه لأجلهذا تجد عملاً يقوم به جماعة من الناس أو الأفراد يطلق عليه أنه عمل إرهابي وتجدعملاً مثله أو أفظع منه يقوم به جماعة آخرون لا يعتبر إرهابا وسأذكر مثالاً واحداعلى ذلك : 
موضوع فلسطين :منذ أكثر من (50 سنة ) والصهاينة الحاقدون يسومون إخواننا الفلسطينيين سوء العذابمن قتل وتشريد وتدمير وهدم للبيوت على أهلها ويعتبر هذا العمل في نظر أبناء القردةوالخنازير وأسيادهم الصليبيين في أمريكا وأوربا دفاعا عن النفس وما يقاوم به هؤلاءالمضطهدون بالحجارة ونحوها يعتبرإرهابا وعنفا . 
إذا تقرر هذا فاعلم أن التعريف الصحيح للإرهاب علىضربين : 
1-تعريفه من حيث اللغة العربية . 
2-تعريفه من حيث الشرع . 
أما من حيث اللغةفالإرهاب مصدر أرهب يرهب إرهاباً من باب أكرم وفعله المجرد (رَهِب) , والإرهاب والخوف والخشية والرعب والوجل كلمات متقاربة تدل على الخوف إلا أن بعضهاأبلغ من بعض في الخوف وإذا تتبعنا هذه المادة في القرآن الكريم مادة رَهِبَ أو أرهبوجدناها تدل على الخوف الشديد قال تعالى ( وإياي فارهبون ) أي خافوني , وقال تعالى ( ويدعوننا رغبا ورهبا ) أي طمعا وخوفا , وقال تعالى ( وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم منقوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم ) أي تخيفونهم . 
قال ابن جرير : يقال منه أرهبت العدو ورهبته فأنا أرهبه وأرهِبه إرهابا وترهيبا وهو الرهب والرهبومنه قول طفيل الغنوي : 
ويل أم حي دفعتم في نحورهم ... بني كلاب غداة الرعبوالرَّهَب
أي الخوف . 
وقال ابن جرير : حدثنا بشر قال ثنا يزيد قال ثنا سعيدعن قتادة ( واضمم إليك جناحك من الرهب ) أي من الرُعب وهذا التفسير للرَّهب بالرعبيدل على أن الرعب مرادف للرّهب وأن معناهما الخوف الشديد يؤيد هذا قوله صلى اللهعليه وسلم : (نصرت بالرعب مسيرة شهر ) أي بالخوف . 
هذا نموذج مختصر لبيان معنىالإرهاب في لغة العرب . 
أما مفهوم الإرهاب في الشرع :فهو قسمان : 
اولا :قسم مذموم ويحرم فعله وممارسته وهو من كبائرالذنوب ويستحق مرتكبه العقوبة والذم وهو يكون على مستوى الدول والجماعات والأفرادوحقيقته الاعتداء على الآمنين بالسطو من قبل دول مجرمة أو عصابات أو أفراد بسلبالأموال والممتلكات والاعتداء على الحرمات وإخافة الطرق خارج المدن والتسلط علىالشعوب من قبل الحكام الظلمة من كبت الحريات وتكميم الأفواه ونحو ذلك . ثانيا : إرهاب مشروع شرعه الله لنا وأمرنا به وهو إعداد القوة والتأهب لمقاومة أعداء الله ورسوله قال تعالى ( وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم ) فهذه الآية الكريمة نص في أنه يجب على المسلمين أن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم في التسليح وإعداد القوة وتدريب الجيوش حتى يَرهبهم العدو ويحسب لهم ألف حساب وهذا أعني وجوب الإعداد للمعارك مع العدو أمر مجمع عليه بين علماء المسلمين سواء كان الجهاد جهاد دفع أو جهاد طلب لكن ينبغي أن يُعلم أن مجرد القوة المادية من سلاح وعدة وتدريب لا يكفي لتحقيق النصر على الأعداء إلا إذا انظم إليه القوة المعنوية وهي قوة الإيمان بالله والاعتماد عليه والإكثار من الطاعات والبعد عن كل ما يسخط الله من الذنوب والمعاصي فالمستقرئ للتاريخ يدرك صدق هذه النظرية قال تعالى ( كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين ) وقال تعالى ( لقد نصركم الله في موطن كثيرة ويوم حنين إذ أعجبتكم كثرتكم فلم تغني عنكم شيئا وضاقت عليكم الأرض بما رحبت ثم وليتم مدبرين ) ولما كتب قائد الجيش في غزوة اليرموك لأمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وقال في كتابه : إنا أقبلنا على قوم مثل الرمال فأَمِدَّنا بقوة وأمدنا برجال فكتب له عمر رضي الله عنه : ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من عبد الله عمر بن الخطاب إلى قائد الجيش فلان بن فلان أما بعد : فاعلم أنكم لا تقاتلون عدوكم بقوتكم ولا بكثرتكم وإنما تقاتلونهم بأعمالكم الصالحة فإن أصلحتموها نجحتم وإن أفسدتموها خسرتم فاحترسوا من ذنوبكم كما تحترسون من عدوكم )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

والأمثلةالتي تدعم هذه النظرية كثيرة فيالتاريخ منها معركة اليرموك اذ كان العدو متفوقا على المسلمين من حيث العدد والعدة، حيث بلغ على حسب احدى الروايات مائة وعشرين ألف مقاتل من الروم مسلح بأسلحة حديثةكالمنجنيقات وقاذفات اللهب وغيرها ، وعدد المسلمين بضعة آلاف وعدتهم بدائية كالسيوفوالرماح , ومع هذا انتصر المسلمون على اعدائهم لتحقق القوة المعنوية وهي الإيمانبالله والتوكل عليه . 

هذا هو المفهومالحقيقي للإرهابلكن أعداء الله وأعداء رسلهودينه من الصليبية الحاقدة والصهيونية المجرمة لمفهوم الإرهاب عندهم معنى آخرفمفهوم الإرهاب عند هؤلاء الكفرة هو : 

الإسلام والجهاد والإرهابيون همالمسلمون المجاهدون , لأجل هذا اجتمع كفار الأرض قاطبة على حرب الإمارة الإسلاميةفي الأفغان بحجة محاربة الإرهاب , على الرغم من أنه لا يوجد دليل بل ولا قرينة تربطالعمليات التي جرت في أمريكا بهذه الإمارة الإسلامية ولا بأسامة بن لادن, والصليبيون والصهاينة يعلمون علم اليقين بأن العمليات التي جرت في نيويورك وواشنطنقامت بها عصابات صهيونية أو مسيحية متطرفة لكنهم رأوا النهضة الإسلامية فيأفغانستان وأرهبهم تطبيق أحكام الشريعة في تلك الإمارة فخافوا أن يتسع المدالإسلامي في الدول المجاورة للأفغان فقاموا بهذه الحملة الإرهابية التي استعملوافيها أنواع السلاحالمحرم دوليا كالقنابل العنقودية والقنابل الانشطارية وغيرهاالتي قتلوا بها الآلاف من المدنيين من رجال ونساء وأطفال , وإن كل من يعرف شدةعداوة الكفار للإسلام والمسلمين لا يستغرب ذلك لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول ( ولايزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ) وإنما الذي يستغرب وقوف كثيرينمن حكام العرب والمسلمين وبعض علماء المسلمين مع هؤلاء الكفرة وتأييدهم في حربهمللمسلمين في الأفغان من غير أن يقفوا على دليل يربط بين العمليات التي جرت فيأمريكا وبين حكومة الطالبان ومن غير أن يفهموا معنى الإرهاب الذي تعنيه أمريكاوزميلاتها في الكفر . 

إن كل من يقرأ ما كتبتُه في هذا الموضوع يظن أن الهدفالوحيد للصليبيين في شن غاراتهم على الأفغان القضاء على الإسلام والجهاد فقط .. والواقع أن هذا هو الهدف الرئيسي لهم لكن هناك أهداف أخرى يهدفون إليها من وراء هذهالحملة منها طمعهم في السيطرة على المنشآت النووية في هذه المنطقة كالمفاعلاتالنووية في باكستان , لأن امتلاك المسلمين للسلاح النووي يعد خطرا عليهم ويهددمصالح الصليبية والصهيونية , وليس ببعيد عنا تدمير الصهيونية للمنشآت النووية فيالعراق وكذلك محاولتهم في الوقت الحاضر مع أمريكا بتدبير المؤامرة لضرب المفاعلاتالنووية الباكستانية . 

ومن أهدافهم أيضا بسط النفوذ على حقول البترول فيآسيا الوسطى وغير ذلك من أهدافهم القذرة التي يريدون بواسطتها بسط نفوذهم علىالعالم , وإلا فالعالم مليء من العصابات الإرهابية المنظمة في أمريكا الجنوبيةكالعصابات المنظمة في البيرو والارجنتين وكلمبو وفي أمريكا الشمالية وفي أوربا فياسبانيا وإيطاليا وفي روسيا وفي غيرها , فلماذا لم يشنوا غاراتهم وحربهم على هذهالبلاد التي توجد فيها هذه العصابات الإرهابية المجرمة المنظمة .أما من ناحيةالارهاب الدولي فالصهيونية في فلسطين وأمريكا في افغانستان الصرب قبل ذلك فيالبوسنة والهرسك وكوسوفا . 

هذا ونسأل الله أن يوفق جميع المسلمين للعمل بمافي كتابه وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن يجنبهم العمل بما يخالف تعاليم الشريعةالمطهرة وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . 
 


كلمة المملكة العربية السعودية .دول عدم الانحياز.القمة الرابع عشر . كوبا- هافانا-السبت 23 شعبان 1427هـ الموافق 16 سبتمبر 2006

السيد الرئيس/

يسرني أن أتقدم لكم بخالص التهنئة لتوليكم رئاسة مؤتمر قمة عدم الانحياز. ونحن على ثقة بأن ما تتمتعون به من حكمة و خبرة و دراية سيقود مؤتمرنا هذا إلى ما نصبو إليه جميعاً. كما نود أن نعرب عن جزيل الشكر و التقدير لكوبا رئيسا وحكومة و شعباً و للمسئولين في العاصمة هافانا لاستضافة هذا المؤتمر وللتسهيلات الممتازة التي قدمت للوفود المشاركة. كما لا يفوتني أن أشكر حكومة ماليزيا على ما قدمته خلال فترة رئاستها لحركة عدم الانحياز و الانجازات المتميزة التي تمت خلال تلك الفترة.

كما يشرفني أن أنقل إليكم تحيات خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز ملك المملكة العربية السعودية و تمنياته أن تكلل أعمال مؤتمرنا هذا بالنجاح و التوفيق، مع تمنياته لفخامة الرئيس/ فيدل كاسترو بالشفاء العاجل.

السيد الرئيس/

لقد قامت حركة عدم الانحياز من أجل تجسيد مصالح العالم الثالث و وضع مبادئها في خدمة السلام العالمي و تحقيق أفضل الروابط و العلاقات بين دول العالم كافة انطلاقا من مبدئي المساواة و العدالة و من أجل مساندة الشعوب المستعمرة للفوز باستقلالها و نيل حق تقرير المصير. و حيث أن حركة عدم الانحياز ليست تكتلا دوليا يشارك بشكل أو بآخر في الصراعات و الصدامات بين الدول الكبرى، لذا التفت حولها شعوب و دول العالم النامي و يتزايد عدد اعضاء حركتنا بمرور السنين بعد أن اثبتت التطورات و الأحداث الدولية صلابتها و جدوى مبادئها وقدرتها على الاستمرار في أداء دورها و رسالتها.

فبعد مرور 45 عاماً على إنشاء حركة عدم الانحياز، تزداد الحاجة إلى التمسك بها و تفعيل دورها في عالم تبدو فيه الأوضاع الدولية و الإقليمية اليوم أكثر اضطرابا و العلاقات الدولية يسودها غياب العدالة و يشوبها انعدام التوازن ويحكمها مفهوم القوة و تجاهل القانون الدولي و عدم الاكتراث بقرارات الشرعية الدولية و تشويه مبدأ حق الدفاع عن النفس و استغلال مبادئ حقوق الانسان.

إن ما يتعرض له المجتمع الدولي من تحديات كثيرة و مصاعب شتى، أدت إلى انتهاج سياسة القوة و الإملاء في العلاقات بين الدول، و كان ذلك على حساب التوازن بين الحقوق و الواجبات و المسؤولية المشتركة مما تركت آثارها السلبية على أحداث العالم، فتبلدت المفاهيم و اختلفت الارتباطات و أصبح العالم مضطربا تنظمه قواعدطارئة و توجهه اتجاهات عارضة و اتبعت المعايير المزدوجة. وكل ذلك أدى إلى تفشي ظاهرة العنف و ابتليت الانسانية بشيوع ظاهرة الارهاب التي لم يختص بها مجتمع دون آخر و هي ليست نتاج ثقافة معينة أو دين محدد، و إنما هي تعبير عنيف و تطرف، لا تحترم الانسان و حقوقه و المبادئ الانسانية التي نشأ عليها. و لهذا راح ضحيته الكثير من الأبرياء و دمر الكثير من الممتلكات. فبلادي كانت ضحية لهذه الظاهرة الخطيرة مثلها مثل كثير من الدول، و لكنها عقدت العزم على التصدي لها و محاربتها بشتى الطرق و السبل و التعاون مع الدول الأخرى و المجتمع الدولي للتصدي لهذه الظاهرة الخطيرة التي هي غريبة على مبادئنا و أخلاق مجتمعنا مما استوجب معه تضافر الجهود الدولية للتصدي لها و التعاون في مكافحتها.

السيد الرئيس

لإن موقف المملكة العربية السعودية من الارهاب كان و لا يزال واضحا وموضوعيا و مسؤولا، فالمملكة ترفض الارهاب بجميع أشكاله، و تدين مظاهره و تتعاون مع المجتمع الدولي للقضاء على هذا الشر العالمي. و لقد أكدت المملكة العربية السعودية دعمها التام لقرارات مجلس الأمن ذات الصلة، و اتخذت الخطوات اللازمة لسد أي ثغرة قد تُستغل لغير الأعمال المشروعة. و نجحت في القبض على الكثير من الإرهابيين و أفشلت مخططاتهم و انضمت إلى تسع معاهدات و اتفاقيات دولية ضد الأعمال الإرهابية، بالإضافة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

إلى الاتفاقية العربية و اتفاقية منظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب. و في هذا الإطار، فقد اقترح خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز حفظه الله خلال المؤتمر الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب الذي استضافته المملكة العربية السعودية في عاصمتها الرياض خلال شهر فبراير عام 2005 إنشاء مركز دولي لمكافحة الإرهاب تحت مظلة الأمم المتحدة، يتناول هذه الظاهرة الشريرة من مختلف جوانبها و يسعى إلى التعاون الدولي للتصدي لها و مكافحتها.

السيد الرئيس

لقد اختار العرب السلام كخيار استراتيجي و بذلوا كل ما بوسعهم من اجل تحقيق تسوية شاملة و عادلة للصراع العربي الاسرائيلي. و وقفت المملكة العربية السعودية مع مسيرة السلام في الشرق الأوسط منذ انطلاقها في مدريد عام 1991، و ساهمت في دفع المباحثات الثنائية بين الجانبين العربي و الاسرائيلي إلى الأمام، و شاركت في مختلف اللجان الخاصة بالمباحثات متعددة الأطراف، و شاركت في مباحثات اللجنة الرباعية. كما تقدم خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بمبادرة للسلام تضع الحل الشامل و العادل و التسوية الدائمة للنزاع العربي الاسرائيلي و تضمن الأمن و الاستقرار لكل دول المنطقة. و تبنت القمة العربية الرابعة عشر في بيروت هذه المبادرة حيث أصبحت مبادرة عربية تعبيرا عن إرادة جماعية لتحقيق سلام عادل و شامل في المنطقة.

و لكن اسرائيل أصرت و لا تزال تصر على تجاهل هذه المبادرة، و أمعنت في خيار العدوان و إرهاب الشعب الفلسطيني، فعطلت عملية السلام و أجهضت المفاوضات و انتهجت التسويف و المماطلة و الالتفاف حول كل ما التزمت به، ليستمر احتلالها للأراضي الفلسطينية و العربية المحتلة بذرائع باطلة و حجج واهية، و لا زالت صور العدوان الاسرائيلي الوحشي على غزة و الضفة الغربية ماثلة للعيان.

و بسبب تعثر عملية السلام نتيجة تعنت اسرائيل و عدم رغبتها في إحلال السلام في الشرق الأوسط وفق الشرعية الدولية، قررت الدول العربية إعادة طرح مسألةالاحتلال الاسرائيلي للأراضي الفلسطينية و العربية في الجولان السوري ومزارع شبعا اللبنانية على مجلس الأمن و تحميله مسؤوليته لتنفيذ قراراته و إثبات مصداقيته. لقد أٌنشئت إسرائيل بقرارين من الأمم المتحدة، و قضت الجمعية العامة بقرارها رقم181 لعام 1947م بتقسيم فلسطين إلى دولتين أحدهما عربية و الثانية اسرائيلية، و على المجتمع الدولي ممثلا بالأمم المتحدة تنفيذ ذلك باعتباره ساهم في صياغة و إصدار الكثير من القرارات مسؤولية وضع حد لمحنة و معاناة الشعب الفلسطيني بسبب عدم تنفيذ قرارات الشرعية الدولية و التي تؤكد حق الشعب الفلسطيني في تقرير مصيره و إنشاء دولته المستقلة و عاصمتها القدس العربية و على عدم جواز الاستيلاء على أراضي الغير بالقوة و المطالبة بانسحاب اسرائيل من جميع الأراضي التي احتلتها في يونيو 1967.

السيد الرئيس

و في لبنان الذي تعرض لعدوان اسرائيلي غاشم و ما احدثه من قتل للأبرياء وخراب و دمار و تشريد للسكان و تدمير للبنية التحتية بشكل غير مسبوق، لا تزال آثار هذا العدوان الوحشي ماثلة في ذاكرة و وجدان الانسانية  و في ضمير الشعوب المحبة للسلام و دليلا صارخا على الطبيعة العدوانية الاسرائيلية، و لهذا فإنه حري بالمجتمع الدولي، أن يقف إلى صف لبنان و يمد له يد العون والمساعدة لإزالة آثار العدوان و إعادة إعمار ما دمرته الحرب التي لم يكن طرفا فيها والحفاظ على أمنه و استقلاله و عدم التدخل في شؤونه الداخلية و ضمان عدم تكرار مثل هذه الأعمال العدوانية التي راح ضحيتها الكثير من الأبرياء.


السيد الرئيس
و فيما يتعلق بالشأن العراقي و ما يشهده من عدم استقرار في أوضاعه الداخلية، فإن المجتمع الدولي مدعو إلى دعم جهود الجكومة العراقية للتغلب على هذه المصاعب و تأييد المصالحة الوطنية و نبذ العنف و تغليب المصلحة الوطنية على المصالح الفئوية الضيقة و السعي الجاد إلى تحقيق توافق وطني عريض يمكنه من تكريس الأمن و الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية و الاستقلال لكي يستأنف دوره الايجابي و البناء على الساحة الدولية.

السيد الرئيس

إن المملكة العربية السعودية التي حرصت على الانضمام لمعاهدة عدم انتشار الأسلحة النووية و الالتزام بأحكامها أكدت على الدوام حرصها على انشاء منطقة خالية من أسلحة الدمار الشامل و على رأسها الأسلحة النووية في الشرق الأوسط. و تعرب المملكة العربية السعودية عن قلقها العميق إزاء تعنت اسرائيل و رفضها الانضمام إلى معاهدة عدم انتشار الأسلحة النووية و إخضاع منشآتها النووية للمراقبة الدولية، حيث أن استمرار البرنامج النووي الاسرائيلي خارج نظام عدم الانتشار يشكل تهديدا للأمن و الاستقرار اقليميا و دوليا و ينال من مصداقية المعاهدة ذاتها.

السيد الرئيس

إن استقرار و أمن المنطقة لا يمكن تحقيقه عبر السعي أو الرغبة في حيازة أو تطوير الأسلحة ذات التدمير الشامل، بل من خلال التعاون و التفاهم و تحمل كل طرف مسؤوليته في الحفاظ على أمن و استقرار المنطقة و عدم التدخل في شؤونالطرف الآخر. حيث أن استقرار المنطقة و مصالحها مسؤولية جماعية لا تتحقق إلا من خلال مراعاة و حرص كل طرف على مصالح و مشاغل الطرف الآخر وإبعاد المنطقة عن بؤرة الصراعات و ما يصحبها من توتر و أزمات.

السيد الرئيس

في ظل المتغيرات الدولية المعاصرة و الأحداث المتلاحقة، فإن المجتمع الدولي في أَمَسّْ الحاجة إلى تعزيز أواصر التفاهم و التعاون و التقارب. و لهذا فإن الحوار الحضاري بين الشعوب و الأمم يعتبر الوسيلة المثلى لتحقيق ذلك. و حري بنا أن نستلهم هذه المبادئ و القيم من تراثنا الحضاري و الديني، و أن يكون ذلك عون لنا في تقريب وجهات النظر المختلفة بدلا من إلقاء اللوم و الانتقادات على حضارة أو دين. فالأديان السماوية تدعو تحث على التعاون و التواصل و تهدف إلى حث البشر و تشجيعهم على العطاء الفكري و الحضاري و احترام الانسان وحقوقه و ذلك لما فيه مصلحة البشرية و إسعادها.

في زمن العولمة، السيد الرئيس، و التطور السريع في تقنية المعلومات والاتصالات، باتت مصالح الدول متداخلة و مرتبطة بعضها البعض، و لم يعد بالإمكان التغاضي عن مشاكل و معاناة الشعوب الأخرى لبعدها الجغرافي أواختلافها الثقافي أو تباينها الحضاري و العقائدي. و لتحقيق التنمية المستدامة لا بد من تعزيز التعاون الدولي و فتح اسواق الدول المتقدمة لصادرات الدول النامية و عدم فرض القيود و العوائق للحد من قدرات الدول النامية على المنافسة. ويتوجب إتاحة تقنية المعلومات و الاتصالات الحديثة لجميع الدول لترشيد استخدام الموارد و لتسهيل متابعة تنفيذ سياسات التنمية المستدامة مع احترام ثقافات وحضارات المجتمعات الأخرى.

إن الفجوة بين المستفيدين من العولمة-و هي الدول المتقدمة- و باقي الدول النامية و الأقل نمواً آخذه في الاتساع مما أوجد خللا في التوازن الدولي. و لقد اثبتت الأحداث السياسية أن التدهور الاقتصادي و ما نتج عنه من فقر و بطالة و غيرها من العوامل التي تهدد مصادر العيش و الأمن للانسان، و تؤدي إلى اضطرابات وصدامات قد يصعب حصرها في مواطنها و منعها من تجاوز الحدود. و من هنا فإن الحاجة ماسة إلى شراكة دولية لوضع استراتيجيات مدروسة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

للتنمية. والمشكلة ليست فقط في ضآلة المساعدات فحسب، و إنما أيضا في عدم التوصل إلى حلول جذرية حاسمة و فاعلة لتمكين الشعوب من الإمساك بزمام تنميتها و العمل على تطوير إمكاناتها و قدراتها.

السيد الرئيس

إن أبرز معوقات التنمية في البلدان النامية و الأقل نمواً مشكلة الديون المجحفة. والمملكة العربية السعودية- و هي دولة نامية- قد أسهمت في دفع عملية التنمية في البلدان النامية و الأقل نمواً فاعتمدت و قدمت مساعدات كثيرة و قروضاً إنمائية ميسرة عبر القنوات الثنائية و متعددة الأطراف، حيث بلغت تلك المساعدات و القروض خلال العقود الثلاثة الماضية ما جملته 83 بليون دولار تمثل 4% من المتوسط السنوي لإجمالي الناتج المحلي للمملكة استفاد منه 73 بلداً نامياً في مختلف القارات. كما ساهمت المملكة في تخفيف الديون فتنازلت عما يزيد عن 6 بليون دولار من ديونها المستحقة على الدول الأكثر احتياجاً، و هذا لا يشمل مساعداتها الإنسانية لمواجهة الكوارث فالمملكة العربية السعودية لم تتقاعس يوماً في تلبية نداء الاستغاثة، بل كانت و لا زالت في الصدارة بعيداً عن أي اعتبارات سياسية أو دينية و هي تمد يد العون و المساعدة انطلاقا من شعورها الإنسانيالصرف و إيمانها بضرورة المشاركة الدولية في الإنقاذ و الإغاثة لمن يحتاجها.

و في الختام، السيد الرئيس، استطاعت حركة عدم الانحياز في الماضي أن تخفف من حدة المواجهة بين القوى الدولية الكبرى و أن تسهم في دعم تحقيق العدالة والحرية و ذلك من خلال مساندتها لحركات الاستقلال و تضامنها مع كفاح الشعوب و وقوفها مع مبدأ حق تقرير المصير و نبذها لسياسة القوة كوسيلة لحل المشاكل الدولية و تفعيلها لقيم العدل و مبادئ المساواة التي قامت عليها الحركة والتي تمثل دعائم مستمرة للشرعية الدولية. و من هذا المنطلق فإن حركتنا مدعوة اليوم أكثر من أي وقت مضى إلى تسخير تلك المفاهيم و القيم في عالم سادته مفاهيم بسط النفوذ و السيطرة و تغليب المصالح الضيقة على مصالح المجتمع الدولي.
*الإرهاب*
قد يتبادر إلى الذهن منذ الوهلة الأولى من صيغة العنوان بأنه قد إشتق أو أستنبط من تداعيات أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر / أيلول عام 2001 م حيث ألصقت تهمة الإرهاب بكل من يخالف أو يختلف مع سياسات الإدارة الأمريكية المنحازة بالتمام والكمال للكيان الإرهابي الصهيوني ، وحتى على مستوى الأفراد ، فعندما يختلف شخص مع أخر على أمر ما ، وترتفع بينهما حدة الخلاف ، فإن أحدهما يتهم الأخر ويلصق به تهمة الإرهاب .

والأنكى من ذلك إن المجرم والسفاح شارون يتهم المناضلين الفلسطينيين وينعتهم بصفة الإرهاب ، مع العلم بأنه أكبر إرهابي على وجه الأرض ، وفوق كل ذلك يصفه الرئيس الأمريكي المنحاز بوش - بهتانا وزورا - " برجل السلام" (سلام الكاوبوي ورعاة البقر الأمريكان ) - وكم هو ذلك مضحكا ومبكيا في آن واحد ، فكيف يكون من يقتل ويذبح الأبرياء ، ويهلك الحرث والنسل ، ويدمر الأخضر واليابس ، ويعيث في الأرض فسادا وتنكيلا بإنسان يملك ذرة من المشاعر والأحاسيس ، فكيف برجل سلام ، إنه منطق القوة والجبروت ، والإنحياز الأعمى ، لكسب ود ورضـى اللوبي الصهيوني والفوز بفترة رئاسية ثانية ، وتحقيق ما فشل أبيــه من تحقيقـه .

وتعزف الدول – هي الأخرى – على هذا المنوال ، فكل دولة تتهم الدولة الأخرى بالإرهاب ، عندما تختلف أو تسوء العلاقات بينهما ، وكأن الإرهاب أصبح سمة من سمات هذا العصر الذي إنقلبت فيه المقاييس والموازين والقيم ، وصار كيل الإتهامات للأخرين أمرا في منتهى السهولة ، ولا يستدعي أدنى عناء أو مشقة ، وها هو بوش مـرة أخرى يصف الدول المخالفة له "بدول محور الشر " وكأنه هو ومن يسير في فلكه يمثلون " محور الخير والمحبة " والعكس هـو الصحيح .

وبالعودة إلى موضوع " الإرهاب الإداري " والذي لم يكن له أيـة علاقـة لا من قريب و لا من بعيد بتلك الأحداث الدامية والمأساوية وذلك نتيجة السياسات الغير متزنة والمنحازة دوما والخاطئة للولايات الأمريكية المتحدة ، والتي جعلتها تفقد عقلها وصوابها وأحيانا وقارها وهيبتها وتتصرف برعونة وغباء ، وتشن الحروب وتفتعل المشكلات والأزمات .

فالإرهاب الإداري يدخل ضمن مفهوم الفساد الإداري بكافة أشكاله وألوانه ، فعندما يتطور أو تسيء أحواله يتحوّل إلي العنف والتعسف ، وبالتالي يصبح هذا الفساد الإداري فسادا إرهابيا ، لكون هذا المفسد إداريا يتمادى في تعسفه وتنكيله بالآخرين في ظل غياب الضمير والوازع الديني ، بالإضافة إلى غياب الرقيب والحسيب ، فهناك البعض من المديرين والإداريين يتخذون من الإرهاب والقمع منهجا وطريقا لهم في معاملاتهم مع الأخرين ، ويمارسون التمييز الطائفي والعنصري ، وينفذون ما يخططون له لصالحهم ولمصالحهم ، من أجل إرضاء أهواءهم ونفوسهم المريضة والحاقدة . 

فظاهرة الإرهاب ليست متوقفة على فئة معينة من الناس ممن يملكون العتاد والسلاح ، والقنابل والمتفجرات ، بل هناك فئة أخرى من الناس تمارس الإرهاب نتيجة لعقد نفسية وسيكولوجية وحقد دفين ، فكم من الضحايا الذين تعرضوا لإرهاب هؤلاء النفر من الناس ومضايقاتهم ، بينما طفشوا أخرين من أعمالهم وأزاحوهم عن مراكزهم ومناصبهم – ظلما وعدوانـا - نتيجة لإرهابهم وتعنتهــم ، ومن ثم ليجلبوا بني جلدتهم ليحلوا محل هؤلاء الذين تم تطفيشهم ، فأصبح هؤلاء المظلومين ضحايا للإرهاب الإداري ،شأنهم في ذلك شأن ضحايا التعذيب (النفسي والجسدي ) في ظل قانون أمن الدولة السيء الصيت ، والذي كانت له إفرازاتـه وتدعياتـه وأضراره التي لا تعد ولا تحصى ، وقد تضررت منه غالبية الشعب ، ولاتزال آثاره ماثلة للعيان ، فضـلا عن ما يعانيـه البعض من آثــار نفسية وجسمانية وسيكولوجيــة حتى يومنـــا هـــذا . 

فالإرهاب الإداري لم يكن وليد تلك الأحداث المروعة أو مرتبط بها ، ولكنه كان موجودا ومورس مـن قبل الأفراد والجماعات منذ قبل هـذا التاريـخ ( الحادي عشر من سبتمبر/ أيلول عام 2001 م ) وسيظل يمارس حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها ، وذلك لطبيعة الإنسان والأجواء والبيئة التي قد تساعد على تفشي مثل تلك الظواهر الغير طبيعية ، والتي ترفضها المجتمعات المتحضرة وتـمقتـها وتستـهجنهـا وتحاربها بشتى الوسائل والطرق بكل الإمكانيات المتاحــــة والمتوفــــرة.






*إرهاب**كثير هم الشهداء الذين قضوا من أجل أن تصير الاشتراكية حلما، و من أجل أن يتغير الحلم إلى واقع. و هؤلاء الشهداء سيصيرون حاضرين في ذاكرة الأجيال المتعاقبة من العمال و الفلاحين و المثقفين الثوريين، وسائر المقهورين من شرائح الكادحين الذين يشكلون غالبية الشعوب، و سيصيرون كما كانوا قدوة لمن يلتمس طريقهم في الشهادة من أجل أن يستمر النضال، و من أجل أن تستمد البشرية من ذلك النضال قوتها و قدرتها على فرض احترام حقوقها الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية، باعتبار تلك الحقوق وسيلة لامتلاك أشكال الوعي المتقدم و المتطور.. و الوصول إلى درجة امتلاك الوعي الطبقي الحقيقي الذي يعتبر وحده الوسيلة الباعثة على ممارسة الصراع الطبقي في مستوياته الأيديولوجية و السياسية و التنظيمية سواء تعلق الأمر بالصراع الديمقراطي أو الصراع التناحري.

و لذلك نرى ضرورة الاهتمام بالشهادة و علاقتها بالإرهاب و هل هي ضرورة تاريخية، أم اختيار ذاتي ؟ أم نتيجة لتحولات الواقع الموضوعي ؟ أم أنها تركيبة من تحولات الواقع الموضوعي و الاختيار الذاتي، و الضرورة التاريخية ؟ و هل الإرهاب ضرورة تاريخية  أم اختيار ذاتي ؟ أم نتيجة لتحولات الواقع الموضوعي ؟ أم انه اختيار ذاتي لا علاقة له بالواقع الموضوعي و لا بالضرورة التاريخية ؟ و كون قيمة الشهادة في الدفع إلى الإقدام على الاستشهاد، و هل يعتبر ذلك ضرورة تاريخية، أم رغبة في التمتع بقيمة الشهادة ؟ أم ضرورة موضوعية باعثة على الإقدام على الاستشهاد ؟

كما نرى ضرورة الاهتمام بقيمة الإرهاب و كونه دافعا إلى النزوع نحو الاسترهاب و كونه نتاجا للضرورة التاريخية، أو نتيجة للرغبة الذاتية، أو للضرورة الموضوعية.

و ما طبيعة العلاقة القائمة بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب، و دور مفهوم الاستشهاد في الرغبة بالتمتع بقيمة الشهادة، و دور مفهوم الاسترهاب في الخوف من الوقوع تحت طائلة الإرهاب. و ما هو القاسم المشترك بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب ؟ و ما مظاهر التناقض بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب ؟ 

كما نرى أن الشهادة و الاستشهاد تبقى حاضرة في ذاكرة الشعوب، و أن الإرهاب و الاسترهاب يهدد أمنها، و يققدها طمأنينتها.

و بذلك نكون قد قدمنا تصورنا لمنطق الشهادة و الاستشهاد الذي يتميز عن منطق الإرهاب و الاسترهاب الذي يستهدف كادحي الشعوب في مختلف أرجاء المعمور و في مقدمتهم الأجراء، و طليعتهم الطبقة العامة من خلال هذه المعالجة المتأنية التي تقتضي منا سبر غور المفاهيم حتى تصير واضحة وضوح الشمس في كبد السماء لنتجنب بذلك الوضوح الوقوع في الخلط الذي تحاول الإمبريالية جاهدة أن توقعنا فيه ، و أن تبدد بذلك كل أمل في حرية الشعوب وفي الديمقراطية و الاشتراكية.

فهل يتعاظم منطق الشهادة و الاستشهاد في سبيل تحقيق ذلك ؟

و هل يتراجع منطق الإرهاب و الاسترهاب لصالح تكريس أمن و استقرار الكادحين ؟*

*بين الشهادة و الإرهاب :

و إن مفهوم الشهادة الذي تستحضره باستمرار كل الحركات التقدمية و الديمقراطية في العالم، و في حركات التحرر الوطنية و القومية و العالمية، وفاء لشهداء تلك الحركات الذين قدموا أرواحهم من اجل تحقيق الحرية و الديمقراطية و الاشتراكية، لا يعني إلا تقديم النفس فداء لتحقيق الأهداف السامية التي تسعى الحركات التي ينتمون إليها إلى تحقيقها ميدانيا، و على أرض الواقع، من أجل تخليص البشرية من همجية الاستغلال الرأسمالي، الذي يقف وراء الكثير من الكوارث الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية التي تعاني منها البشرية. فالشهادة إذا تضحية في سبيل هدف أسمى، و مثلا أعلى يجعل الشهادة أيضا مثلا أعلى. و هذا المفهوم يصير في حد ذاته قوة للشعب الذي يمتلك كادحوه أشكال الوعي الطبقي الحقيقي، فيسعون جميعا إلى النضال رغبة في الاستشهاد من منطلق "اطلب الموت توهب لك الحياة" خاصة و أن الشهداء بعد استشهادهم، يؤثرون في الواقع اكثر مما يؤثرون في حياتهم، لأن استشهادهم يدفع إلى الالتحام و القوة و السعي إلى اقتفاء اثر الشهداء. و نحن عندما نستحضر الشهادة في سلوكنا، و في ممارستنا إنما نستحضر ما قام به شهداء حركة التحرير الشعبية، و شهداء حركة التحرر الوطني و القومي و العالمي.

فهل يمكن أن نعتبر ما يقوم به بعض من يفجرون أنفسهم شهادة ؟

إن الشهادة تقتضي أن تحصل بسبب السعي إلى تحقيق هدف سام عن طريق الإقدام على العمل الذي يقتضيه تحقيق ذلك الهدف دون أن يعرض حياة المسالمين و ممتلكاتهم إلى الهلاك و دون الرغبة في إرهابهم، و أن لا يتنافى ذلك الهدف مع القوانين الدولية الإنسانية التي تقر للإنسان بحقه في تقرير مصيره بما يتناسب مع تحقيق كرامة الإنسان على جميع المستويات الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية.

أما بالنسبة للإرهاب فهو نقيض الشهادة لأنه عمل غير مشروع و غير مبرر من الناحية القانونية و الواقعية و الأخلاقية، و يترتب عنه فقدان الحق في الحياة، و في الأمان الشخصي، و فقدان الحق في الأمن الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و السياسي، و يقود إلى ارتكاب جرائم ضد الإنسانية، لأنه لا يميز بين عدو و صديق، و لا بين الإنسان و الحيوان ،ولا بين  الوسائل التي تقع في خدمة الإنسان و رهن إشارته. و عمل من هذا النوع لا يمكن قبوله مهما كانت الأهداف التي يسعى إلى تحقيقها، لأنها قد تكون أهدافا مشروعة أو غير مشروعة، نظرا لكون الوسيلة التي هي الإرهاب  غير مشروعة.

و الإرهاب هو القيام بعمل يجعل الناس يفقدون توازنهم النفسي والاجتماعي و الاقتصادي و الثقافي و السياسي بسبب مصادرة الحق في الحياة، و مصادرة باقي الحقوق  مهما كانت بهدف نشر إمكانية القبول بالاستبداد بالمجتمع الذي هو الهدف الأساس من أي عمل إرهابي مهما كانت الجهة الممارسة لذلك العمل، و مهما كانت الشعارات التي ترفعها تلك الجهة. و غالبا ما يعتمد ممارسو الإرهاب المادي و المعنوي و الجسدي و الفكري و الأيديولوجي و الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و السياسي، أد لجة الدين بصفة عامة، و أد لجة الدين الإسلامي بصفة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*خاصة حتى تساعد تلك الأدلجة على جعل الناس  يقبلون بالاستبداد القائم، أو بالاستبداد المفترض.**

**و الإرهاب قد يصدر عن أجهزة الدولة، أو عن حزب سياسي معين، أو تيار ديني، أو منظمة ذات بعد دولي. و قد يصدر عن فرد معين لا علاقة له  بكل ذلك . وقد ينتج عن استغلال النفوذ من أجل تحقيق أغراض آنية ولا إنسانية ذات بعد فردي صرف .**

**ويمكن أن نسجل أن هدف  الشهادة وهدف الإرهاب قد يتفق فيصير نفس الهدف مشروعا بوسيلة الشهادة . وغير مشروع بوسيلة الإرهاب .نظرا لعلاقة التناقض القائمة  بين الشهادة والإرهاب  ونظرا لأن الإرهاب قد يتسبب في الشهادة ، ولأن الشهادة لا تحصل إلا في إطار مقاومة كافة أشكال الإرهاب المادي والمعنوي .**

**فهل الشهادة ضرورة تاريخية أم اختيار ذاتي ؟* *

**إن الشهادة عندما تحصل فلأنها تأتي استجابة لشروط معينة تختلف من عصر إلى آخر ، ومن مكان إلى آخر ، كما تأتي استجابة لتحقيق أهداف تختلف من عصر إلى آخر ومن مكان إلى آخر نظرا لاختلاف مستوى وعي الناس . واختلاف شروط حياتهم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية . ولذلك كانت الشهادة ، ولازالت وستبقى ضرورة تاريخية . فما كان مشروعا منها في مرحلة معينة قد لا يكون مشروعا في مرحلة أخرى وفي مكان آخر .**

** ولكن هذه الشهادة لا يمكن أن تحصل ما لم يكن هناك من لديه استعداد نفسي وعقلي وإيديولوجي وسياسي وجسدي . بالإضافة إلى توفر شرط الإرادة والرغبة . لذلك يمكن القول بأنه إذا كانت الشهادة ضرورة تاريخية  فهي أيضا رغبة ذاتية  . وإلا فلماذا نجد أن خالد بن الوليد يتألم بسبب إقباله على الوفاة وهو على  الفراش ، ولكونه لم يحظ بشرف الشهادة في الميدان ، فجاء على لسانه ما معناه " لقد خضت مائة واقعة،  وما بقي في جسمي شبر إلا وفيه ضربة سيف أو طعنة خنجر ، ومع ذلك  أموت على الفراش". ولذلك نجد أن شرف الشهادة يقضي  وجود رغبة  ذاتية واستعداد قبلي يرتبط بصيرورة النضال ومن أجل تحقيق هدف أسمى  يتجسد بالنسبة إلينا ،  وحسب رأينا في الحرية ، و الديموقراطية، و العدالة الاجتماعية. لأنها هي الهدف الأسمى بالنسبة للبشرية في جميع القارات الخمس. و هذا الهدف لا يتحقق إلا في المجتمع الاشتراكي الخالي من استغلال الإنسان للإنسان.**

**و هل الشهادة نتيجة لتحولات الواقع الموضوعي ؟**

**إن تحولات الواقع الموضوعي لابد أن يكون لها اثر مباشر على جميع الأفعال التي تحصل في المجتمع، و على جميع المستويات الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية.و لذلك فهذه التحولات يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار في صياغة البرامج، وفي اتخاذ المواقف و خوض النضالات الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية، كما يجب أن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار في تحديد الأهداف التي تسعى الحركات المنتجة لتلك البرامج. و المتخذة لتلك المواقف و المتصدرة لخوض نضالات معينة. و لذلك يمكن القول إن الشهادة في جانب من جوانبها هي نتيجة للضرورة التاريخية، و للرغبة الذاتية، لأنه بدون الضرورة التاريخية، و بدون الرغبة الذاتية تبقى تحولات الواقع غير فاعلة في اتجاه حصول الشهادة.**

**و لذلك نرى أن الشهادة هي نتيجة لتركيب تحضر فيه الأبعاد الثلاثة  التي أتينا على ذكرها:**

**البعد الموضوعي الذي يتجسد في تحولات الواقع بكل ما لتلك التحولات من اثر في حياة الناس.**

**و بعد الاختيار الذاتي الذي يجعل المعني بالشهادة مستعدا، مما يجعله ينخرط في المعارك النضالية مهما حصل فيها بما في ذلك حصول الشهادة.**

**و بعد الضرورة التاريخية الذي يفرض القيام بعمل معين لتحقيق هدف سام ينسجم مع متطلبات تلك المرحلة التاريخية.**

**و هذه الأبعاد الثلاثة تتداخل فيما بينها و يكمل بعضها بعضا فتصير للشهادة قيمة تاريخية، و قيمة موضوعية، و قيمة ذاتية.**

**و هل الإرهاب ضرورة تاريخية، أم اختيار ذاتي ؟**

** إن الضرورة التاريخية لا تكون إلا لأجل تحول نوعي لصالح البشرية، و لأجل تطور واقعها الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و المدني و السياسي، و هي بالتالي لا تكون إلا انطلاقا من شروط معينة توفرت لها إمكانية النضج أو تم إنضاجها بفعل ما تقوم به حركات معينة تسعى إلى تحقيق أهداف معينة. و بالتالي فإنه لا يمكن القول بأن الإرهاب ضرورة تاريخية. لأن الأصل هو أن الإرهاب قائم في الواقع. و الضرورة التاريخية تقتضي تجاوزه، و نفيه ليحل محله الأمن و الأمان و الاطمئنان على مستقبل البشرية بصفة عامة و على مستقبل الكادحين المستهدفين بالإرهاب بصفة خاصة. و نحن عندما نتأمل في التاريخ. و نمعن النظر في مختلف المحطات التاريخية سنجد أن الضرورة التاريخية ترتبط بالحاجة إلى إحداث تحول يختلف عما هو قائم في الاتجاه الذي يجعل البشرية تتغير إلى الأحسن، إلا انه عندما تحدث انعكاسات تاريخية معينة بفعل تسليط شروط غير موضوعية على واقع معين في مرحلة تاريخية معينة. فإن التاريخ يعرف ارتدادا إلى الوراء، فتظهر أمراض اجتماعية و اقتصادية و ثقافية و مدنية و سياسية، تظهر و كأنها ضرورة تاريخية، و هي في الواقع ليست إلا عملا مناهضا لحركة التاريخ، و معرقلا لتلك الحركة.و لذلك كان الإرهاب مجرد مرض يعرقل حركة التاريخ. و هذا المرض لابد أن يتم تجاوزه بفعل الوعي بخطورته على مصير البشرية، و الوعي بدوره في عرقلة حركة التاريخ حتى لا يتم التحول في اتجاه التغيير المنشود من قبل البشرية بصفة عامة و من قبل الكادحين بصفة خاصة. و في المقابل فإن الإرهاب يعتبر اختيارا ذاتيا للحركات الإرهابية و للأفراد المنخرطين في هذه الحركات باعتبارهم ظاهرة مرضية معرقلة لحركة التاريخ، تضع نفسها في خدمة الرجعية المتخلفة و المستفيدة من الجمود الذي أصاب الواقع الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و المدني و السياسي حتى ينشغل الناس بالإرهاب، و ينصاعون للجمود القائم، و يقبلون التخلف المفروض عليهم من قبل الطبقة التي تمارس الاستغلال على المجتمع ككل، و على الطبقة العاملة بصفة خاصة، و الجهة المستفيدة من الاستغلال هي التي  تمول الإرهاب، و تمده بالبرامج، و بالإمكانيات اللوجستيكية حتى يحقق أهدافها في الإبقاء على تكريس كل أشكال الاستغلال المادي و المعنوي. ليصير الإرهاب بعد ذلك غير مرغوب فيه من قبل الطبقة الحاكمة في كل بلد على حدة فتظهر و كأنها تحاربه و هي في الواقع إنما تستغل ظاهرة الإرهاب لخلق شروط التراجع عن المكتسبات التي حققتها الجماهير على جميع المستويات الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية، و تشرع قوانين لتكريس ذلك التراجع على أرض الواقع لتتحول تلك القوانين إلى ممارسة إرهابية مستدامة تجعل الجماهير الشعبية الكادحة غير قادرة على الحركة من اجل تحسين أوضاعها المادية و المعنوية خوفا من الاتهام بالإرهاب. و هل الإرهاب نتيجة لتحولات الواقع الموضوعي ؟**

**إن التحولات الطبيعية في الواقع الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و السياسي و المدني لا يمكن أن تكون إلا إيجابية ولكن عندما يتعلق الأمر بالارتداد في تلك التحولات أو بإعاقتها، فإن الإفرازات غير الطبيعية تشرع في الظهور ، لأن التحولات الطبيعية  لا تنتج  الإفرازات المرضية، بل تسير في خدمة مصالح الإنسان  الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية و تعمل على تطوير تلك الخدمة إلى الأحسن حتى تتحقق كرامة الإنسان بتمتيعه بكافة الحقوق الإنسانية التي تعتبر مصدر تلك الكرامة.**

**و لذلك نعتبر أن الإرهاب ليس نتيجة لتحولات الواقع الموضوعي بقدر ما هو نتيجة لعرقلة تلك التحولات و إعاقتها، و إعادتها إلى الوراء. لذلك كان الإرهاب إفرازا غير طبيعي في الواقع المرتد نظرا لسيادة التنمية المعاقة على جميع المستويات الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية. و نظرا لدور الإمبريالية بقيادة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و الأنظمة الرجعية التابعة، فإن التنمية في البلدان ذات الأنظمة التابعة لا تكون إلا معاقة تقود إلى الاستمرار في انتشار الأمية و البطالة و كثرة الذين يعيشون تحت عتبة الفقر، مما يجعل القبول بالسقوط تحت طائلة الخطاب اليميني المتطرف سائدا في صفوف الشرائح المتضررة التي تبحث عن الخلاص في العالم الآخر الذي لا علاقة له بالسعي إلى معالجة التردي الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و الحقوقي. و هو ما يجعل حالة اليأس هي السائدة و اليائس يكون اكثر رفضا للاندماج في الواقع بكل تجلياته و يكون قابلا للقيام بالعمليات الإرهابية في أي مكان و ضد أي كان. و الغاية هي جعل الناس جميعا يقبلون بالخطاب الرجعي المتردي المنتج لفكر الإرهاب.**

**و هل الإرهاب انفراد ذاتي لا علاقة له بالواقع الموضوعي و لا بالضرورة التاريخية ؟**

**لقد رأينا من خلال الفقرات السابقة أن الإرهاب ليس نتيجة للضرورة التاريخية. و لا للواقع الموضوعي الذي يعرف تحولا طبيعيا، بقدر ما هو نتيجة لما تقوم بعض الجهات ، وبعض الأفراد المرتبطين بتلك الجهات التي تعمل على إعاقة تحولات الواقع الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي . ليكون ذلك الإرهاب حاصلا في الواقع برغبة ذاتية للحركات أو الأفراد لحرصهم على الوصول إلى الاستبداد بالمجتمع . والانفراد بالسلطة القائمة التي تصير ذات بعد غيبي ، لا واقعي ، ديني متطرف .*

*قيمة الشهادة في الإقدام على الاستشهاد :

والشهادة عندما تحصل في إطار مواجهة الإرهاب المادي والمعنوي . فإنها تقف وراء بث مجموعة من القيم النبيلة في الواقع المعني بتلك الشهادة فيصير الشهيد أو الشهداء قدوة لغيرهم ممن عاصرهم أو ممن أتى بعدهم ، فيزداد الاهتمام بموضوع الاستشهاد ويتعمق الوعي به ، ويصير مؤثرا في قطاع عريض من المعنيين والمهتمين بذلك الموضوع. ويزداد عدد الراغبين في خوض النضال ضد الإرهاب مهما  كان مصدره . ويزداد بسبب ذلك النضال عدد الذين يستعدون للشهادة .ولذلك كانت قيمة  الشهادة في الإقدام على الاستشهاد سيرا على*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*طريق الشهداء في أفق القضاء على الإرهاب وعلى الأسباب التي تقف وراء وجوده .**

**ومن الطبيعي جدا أن نجد في كل مرحلة تاريخية حرص الناس على التمتع بقيمة الشهادة سعيا إلى تحقيق أهداف التغيير إلى الأحسن في المجالات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية  كما يتصور الناس ذلك التغيير في كل مرحلة على حدة . فمرحلة العبودية قدمت قافلة من الشهداء من اجل تحقيق هدف القضاء على نظام العبودية ،ومرحلة الإقطاع قدمت كذلك قوافل من الشهداء وخلال قرون بأكملها . من أجل القضاء على نظام  الإقطاع ووضع حد لوجود عبيد الأرض ، وفي مرحلة الرأسمالية نجد تقديم الكثير من الشهداء الذين لازال عددهم مفتوحا على المستقبل  من اجل القضاء على الاستغلال ، والوصول إلى تحقيق  العدالة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والمدنية والسياسية ، وفي ظل نظام ينتفي استغلال الإنسان للإنسان  في بنياته المختلفة . وهذا النظام وحسب منطق التاريخ لا يمكن أن يكون إلا اشتراكيا . وقد عرف التاريخ تحوير أهداف الشهادة  وجعلها تحصل من اجل نشر دين معين أو فكر معين  أو أيديولوجية معينة ، فإن ذلك كله ليس إلا تعبيرا عن الأهداف التي أشرنا إليها . ولذلك فإن للشهادة قيمة تاريخية تقتضيها الضرورة التاريخية نفسها .*

*ويمكن أن تلجأ تيارات  اليمين المتطرف  الذي يتمظهر بالتطرف الديني إلى استغلال الرغبة الذاتية في التمتع بقيمة الشهادة فيعملون باستمرار على السيطرة على العقول والوجدان العام الذي يصير معجبا بممارسة اليمين المتطرف . فيترتب عن ذلك السيطرة على وجدان وعقول الأفراد الذين يرغبون في التمتع بقيمة الشهادة، فيوظفونهم في القيام بالعمليات الإرهابية التي يسمونها ظلما عمليات استشهادية لأنها لا تستهدف إلا الفزع والخوف والاضطراب النفسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي. ونحن،  وانطلاقا من حرصنا على عملية التحليل ، فإننا لا نستطيع أن نسميها عمليات استشهادية إلا إذا كانت تستهدف إلحاق الرعب والخوف والاضطراب النفسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي بصفوف الأعداء الذين يحملون السلاح أو يمولون حاملي السلاح ضد الاستشهاديين ومن يقف وراءهم كما يحصل يوميا في العراق وفي الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة سنة 1948 وسنة 1967 وما سوى ذلك وفي أي نقطة من العالم لا يمكن اعتباره إلا عملا إرهابيا عن طريق الانتحاريين الذين يتوهمون انهم يستشهدون وان جزاء الاستشهاد عند الله " الجنة ".**

**ولذلك نرى ضرورة الوعي بالتمييز الدقيق بين العمليات التي تكون استشهادية التي تستهدف درأ الضرر المادي والمعنوي عن الناس وعن الوطن ، وعن الممتلكات، وبين العمليات الإرهابية التي تستهدف هلاك البشر وفقدان التمتع بالحقوق الإنسانية حتى لا يتم الخلط بين ما هو استشهادي وما هو إرهابي وحتى نعطي لكل ذي حق حقه، وحتى يصير الاستشهاد استشهادا والإرهاب إرهابا .**

**وبناء على التمييز بين الاستشهاد والإرهاب نجد أن الضرورة الموضوعية تقتضي سيادة قيمة الشهادة الباعثة على الإقدام على الاستشهاد. وقيمة الشهادة الباعثة على الإقدام على الاستشهاد ليست إلا الشجاعة الباعثة على الدفاع عن كل المثل العليا الإنسانية التي تحقق كرامة الإنسان.  ومن تلك المثل حب الوطن  وحب الإنسانية  وحب الحياة وحب التمتع بالحقوق الإنسانية وحب النضال  من اجل الديموقراطية  وحب الحرية وحب العدالة الاجتماعية ،وغير ذلك من المثل التي يسعى الإنسان السليم والبشرية السليمة من الأمراض الأيديولوجية والسياسية والفكرية . ويشرف الإنسان ،أي إنسان أن يتحلى بالشجاعة التي بدونها لا يقدم على مقاومة الممارسات الدنيئة والمنحطة التي تتنافى مع إنسانية الإنسان . ومن ضمن تلك الممارسات الإرهاب الذي يقف وراء حالة الاستشهاد التي تحصل هناك .**

**أما قيمة الإرهاب التي تقف وراء سيادة الاسترهاب .فإنها ليست إلا القيام بأعمال إرهابية تستهدف مصادرة الحق في الحياة ، والحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والمدنية والسياسية . وتزرع الرعب في صفوف المواطنين، وتجعلهم  يفقدون  الأمل في المستقبل،  ويقبلون الانصياع  لما يريده الإرهابيون ويساعدونهم على تحقيق أهدافهم في الاستبداد بالمجتمع  وبمؤسساته المختلفة والعمل على تسخيره لخدمة التوجهات الإرهابية التي يسمونها  " الشريعة الإسلامية " وهي في الواقع ليست إلا ردة إلى الوراء وسعيا إلى التخلف على جميع المستويات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية و السياسية حتى يصير ذلك التخلف   وسيلة للوصول إلى فرض إرادة الإرهابيين على جميع الناس  في إطار الدولة التي يحكمها الإرهابيون أو في إطار الجماعة التي يقودونها   أو في إطار المجتمع الذي يوجهون مسلكيته . ولذلك كانت ولازالت وستبقى قيمة الإرهاب وسيلة لسيادة حالة الاسترهاب بين الناس ليفقد الناس بذلك توازنهم على جميع المستويات المختلفة فيضعفوا بذلك أمام جبروت الإرهاب وتقتصر حركتهم على القيام بالأعمال البسيطة طلبا للعيش  وسعيا إلى الحماية من الموت للاستمرار في الحياة ولو بدون كرامة .**

**فهل يمكن أن نعتبر أن سيادة قيمة الإرهاب ضرورة تاريخية باعثة على سيادة الاسترهاب ؟ * *

**إن قيمة الإرهاب ليست إلا نتيجة للتراجع إلى الخلف الذي يحكم الماضي بكل سلبياته في العقول والوجدان. وفي المسلكية اليومية للمجتمع المحكوم  من الإرهابيين . وهذا التراجع يحصل بحكم حرص الإرهابيين على السعي إلى ذلك التراجع بدعوى تطبيق " الشريعة الإسلامية " لما لهذا التعبير من اثر سيء على حياة البسطاء و عامتهم . الذين يعتبرون تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية هو الهدف . وهو الخلاص من كل المآسي التي تصيبهم من الاستغلال المادي والمعنوي للرأسمالية الليبرالية المتوحشة وربيبتها البورجوازية المحلية التابعة .وبسطاء الناس لا يدركون أن الانسياق وراء خطاب الارهابين سيقودهم السقوط في مهوى التبعية نحو إنشاء مجتمع أكثر  تخلفا وأكثر تنكيلا بالإنسانية، لأنه يلغي كل قيم التطور والتقدم في مقابل ترسيخ كل قيم التخلف التي عفا عليها الزمن والتي يكسبها الإرهابيون بعدا دينيا ،حتى تكتسب ممارستهم شرعية الوجود وشرعية الاستمرار. لذلك فقيمة الإرهاب الباعثة على الاسترهاب ليست ضرورة تاريخية بقدر ما هي شيء آخر يهدف إلى بعث الاسترهاب   بين المستهدفين بالإرهاب  الباعث على الاسترهاب ؟**

**إن العمل على سيادة الإرهاب  الباعث على الاسترهاب إذا لم يكن ضرورة تاريخية يقتضيها التحول الذي يعرفه الواقع نحو الأحسن فإنه لا يمكن أن يكون إلا برغبة ذاتية للإرهابيين  وللحركات الإرهابية التي تسعى إلى بسط نفوذها على الواقع في مختلف تجلياته الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية  والمدنية والسياسية . وتوظف في سبيل ذلك كل مظاهر تخلف اليمين المتطرف ، وأحدث ما توصلت مصانع الرأسمالية من وسائل التدمير والتقتيل والإرهاب المادي والمعنوي  والجسدي .فالإرهابيون ينشأون على حب ارتكاب الخروقات الجسيمة في حق الإنسانية  باسم "الشريعة الإسلامية "وهم إذا لم يكونوا كذلك  لا  يشعرون بكونهم  ينتمون إلى " الدين الإسلامي " الذي ليس إلا ممارسة عملية الادلجة التي تعرض لها الدين الإسلامي  الحنيف على يد الإرهابيين . وبتلك الادلجة وحدها يمكن أن يتحول الإرهابيون المقتنعون بها على أكبر عدو للإنسانية  ويمكن أن يحشروا وراءهم معظم الاميين والعاطلين المهمشين وغيرهم ممن لا يقوون فكريا على فهم عملية الأدلجة التي تعرض لها الدين الإسلامي على يد الإرهابيين . والحركات الإرهابية ليست إلا إطارات للتربية على ممارسة الإرهاب الأيديولوجي والسياسي والفكري والنفسي والجسدي . وهذه التربية تستهدف انسلاخ المنتمين إليها من الإرهابيين الذين يسعون إلى فرضه  عن طريق ممارسة كافة أشكال الإرهاب على كل المخالفين  للواقع  الإرهابي المتصور .**

**ولذلك نرى أن الرغبة الذاتية وحدها هي التي تحكم سيادة الإرهاب الباعثة على الاسترهاب وتلك الرغبة تستغل، وعن قصد مبيت ، سلبيات الواقع الموضوعي حتى تظهر وكأنها تعمل على تغيير الواقع إلى الأحسن بل إن الحركات الإرهابية تسرق خطاب اليسار وتحوره ليصير خطاب الإرهاب الذي ليس إلا خطابا  للبورجوازية الصغرى التي توظف بدورها كل أشكال الخطاب التي تأخد منها ما يناسب طبيعتها الانتهازية. إلا انه بالنسبة للحركات  الإرهابية فإن الغالب في خطابها هو أدلجة الدين الإسلامي حتى تعطي لنفسها شرعية السيطرة على مصير البشرية والتحكم في ذلك المصير وتوجيهه باسم الله  لتصبح  الانتهاكات الجسيمة التي يرتكبها الإرهابيون مشروعة باسم الله  .**

**وهل سيادة  قيمة الإرهاب المؤدي إلى الاسترهاب ضرورة موضوعية .**

**إننا أمام واقع موضوعي متحول باستمرار ، وأمام عرقلة تحول الواقع الموضوعي  في الاتجاه الصحيح ونظرا لكون الواقع الموضوعي  يتحول في الاتجاه  إلى الأحسن أو يتوقف عن التحول بفعل العرقلة ليصير جامدا ، أو يتراجع إلى الوراء بفعل تسليط عوامل التخلف من قبل الجهات التي تستفيد منه حتى يصير الواقع قابلا للسيطرة التي تسعى  تلك الجهات إلى فرضها . ولذلك لا يمكن أن نقول إن قيمة الإرهاب المؤدي  إلى الاسترهاب ضرورة موضوعية لأنها تتناقض مع تلك الضرورة التي لا تفرز في تحولها المستمر إلا ما هو إيجابي على جميع المستويات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية ما لم تتعرض لعرقلة معينة من قبل جهة معينة تسعى إلى إفساد مجالات الحياة  المختلفة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية .فإذا تعرضت لذلك الإفساد .فإن تلك الضرورة الموضوعية تتوقف .أو تتراجع إلى الوراء لتقوم تلك الجهات بتمرير  مخططاتها وتحقيق أهدافها في إعادة صياغة الواقع بما يتناسب مع منظورها الخاص إلى الواقع حتى لو أدى  الأمر إلى نشر الإرهاب .*

*بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب أو علاقة اللاتكافؤ :

وانطلاقا مما رأيناه في الفقرات السابقة فإننا  نجد أن الفرق القائم بين الاستشهاد والاسترهاب يرتفع إلى مستوى التناقض على مستوى المفهوم  وعلى مستوى النتائج .

فعلى مستوى المفهوم يفترض الاستشهاد وجود الشجاعة والجرأة القبلية على مقاومة  كل ما يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إعاقة التطور الطبيعي في الاتجاه الإيجابي للواقع الاقتصادي والاجتماعي  والثقافي والمدني والسياسي . بالإضافة الاستعداد إلى كل الاحتمالات الممكنة بما فيها  التعرض للاستشهاد من قبل  الجهة التي تستفيد من عرقلة التطور الموضوعي للواقع الموضوعي كما يفترض الاسترهاب انتشار الخوف والرعب بين الناس مما يجعلهم يقبلون بالخضوع لكل أشكال التردي الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي والسياسي التي تصير في خدمة جهة تعمل على وجود ذلك التردي ، وتسعى إلى استمراره  ونشره بين الشرائح الاجتماعية المتضررة حتى تزداد خضوعا . ولذلك فالاسترهاب هو حالة الخوف المستمر*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*والدوؤب من جهة الممارسة للإرهاب، والخضوع لها، و القبول بتنفيذ برامجها حتى و إن كانت تلك البرامج ضد الغالبية العظمى من الكادحين و المقهورين الذين لا يملكون من أمورهم شيئا.**

**أما على مستوى النتائج فإن حالات الاستشهاد التي تحصل يترتب عنها تغذية إرادة الشعوب في النضال من اجل الحرية و الديمقراطية و العدالة الاجتماعية .و هذه الارادة التي تتقوى بالاستشهاد تقف وراء قيام حركة حزبية، و نقابية، و ثقافية، و تربوية رائدة تتغذى من قيمة الاستشهاد و تسعى سعيا حثيثا إلى القضاء على أسباب التخلف و التردي التي يعرفها  الواقع في مستوياته المختلفة و من ضمنها القضاء على الأسباب المنتجة للإرهاب المادي و المعنوي، أما ظواهر الاسترهاب التي يعرفها الواقع فإنها لا تنتج الا القبول بالتخلف الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و المدني و السياسي، على انه قضاء و قدر، و الخضوع للجهة التي تقف وراء ظاهرة الإرهاب المادي و المعنوي، و وراء سيادة التخلف بكل أشكاله المادية و الفكرية و الأيديولوجية و الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية.**

**فهل يقف مفهوم الاستشهاد وراء الرغبة في التمتع بالشهادة ؟**

**إن حركة التاريخ، و حركة الواقع اللتين تجسدهما صيرورة حركة الشعوب تثبت أن الاستشهاد يقف وراء إشاعة الرغبة في التمتع بالشهادة و على مدى عقود بأكملها، بل على مدى عصور. و لذلك قالوا : "الشهداء لا يموتون"، و افضل ما ورد  في هذا الإطار قوله تعالى : " يقاتلون في سبيل الله فيقتلون و يقتلون وعدا عليه حقا في التوراة و الإنجيل و القرآن". و الاستشهاد باعتباره نتيجة لممارسة النضال من اجل الحرية و الديمقراطية و العدالة الاجتماعية يذكي الحياة النضالية، و يساهم في نمو و تطور و تقوية حركة التحرر الوطني و القومي و العالمي كما قال أحد الشعراء المغاربة :**

**" إن النضال على قساوة ناره  روح الحياة و مشعل التحرير"**

**و لذلك فالرغبة في التمتع بالشهادة في كل حركة نضالية مخلصة في نضالها من اجل تحقيق طموحات الشعب الذي تنتمي إليه تلك الحركة، تعتبر رغبة موضوعية و ذاتية في نفس الوقت، لأجل الاستمرار في رفض الواقع المتردي، و السعي إلى تغييره نحو الأحسن مهما كانت النتائج التي يؤدي إليها ذلك النضال.**

**و هل يعني الاسترهاب الخوف من الوقوع تحت طائلة الإرهاب ؟**

**إن الواقع يفرض أن يكون الأمر كذلك، و هو كذلك فعلا، لأن الإرهاب لا يمكن أن يولد إلا الخوف من الوقوع تحت طائلة الإرهاب، و هو ما يفيد معنى الاسترهاب الذي يدفع إلى الانسحاب إلى الخلف و إلى الانزياح عن الطريق حتى يخلو الجو، و تبقى الساحة الجماهيرية فارغة للإرهابيين يفعلون فيها ما يشاءون دون حسيب أو رقيب : يوجهون ممارسة الجماهير نحو تحقيق أهدافهم المنشودة، و يكفرون باسم الدين الإسلامي كل من خالفهم الرأي، و يتخلصون من كل كافر حسب ما يقررونه، من اجل إزالة العوائق التي تقف دون وصولهم إلى المؤسسات، أو دون تمكنهم من ناصية السلطة، فيفرضون استبدادهم على المجتمع، و يدخلونه في متاهات التخلف التي لا حدود لها على جميع المستويات. و الاسترهاب هو المدخل لكل ذلك، لأن أفراد المجتمع عندما يصابون به يجعلون المجتمع مستباحا للإرهابيين. و لذلك نرى ضرورة الاهتمام بتوعية الجماهير بخطورة سيادة الاسترهاب في المجتمع، أي مجتمع، لأن تلك السيادة لا تعني الانسحاب إلى الخلف أو الانزياح من الطريق كما رأينا. و التوعية لا تعني إلا جعل تلك الجماهير تدرك الأسس العلمية للإرهاب حتى تدرك في نفس الوقت ماذا يجب عمله على جميع المستويات النفسية و الأيديولوجية و الفكرية و التنظيمية و السياسية لمواجهة حالة الاسترهاب التي تشيع الخنوع و الاستسلام في صفوف أفراد الشعب أي شعب.**

**و ما هو القاسم المشترك بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب ؟ و هل يجمع بينهما شيء ما ؟ و ماذا يفرق بينهما ؟**

**إننا نجد أن مفهوم الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب يتناقضان تناقضا مطلقا، إلا انه بالنسبة لعلاقة كل منهما بالإرهاب نجد أن الاستشهاد يأتي نتيجة مقاومة الإرهاب. كما نجد أن الاسترهاب يحصل بسبب سيادة الإرهاب. فالإرهاب هو المحرك الرئيسي لعملية الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب في نفس الوقت. و إذا كان الاستشهاد تعبيرا عن القوة و التحدي، فإن الاسترهاب تعبير عن الضعف و الخضوع و الاستسلام لمنطق الإرهاب . و لذلك نجد القاسم المشترك بين المفهومين يتجسد في الإرهاب و نتائجه التي تتجسد في الاستشهاد الذي يقود إلى الاسترهاب.**

**فما مظاهر التناقض بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب ؟* *

**و إذا كان ما يجمع بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب هو الإرهاب و نتائجه، فإن ما يفرق بينهما يتجسد في :**

**• كون الاستشهاد قيمة إيجابية نتيجة للإقدام على مقاومة مظاهر التخلف التي تفرض على الناس بوسيلة أو بأخرى.**

**• كون الاستشهاد نتيجة للاعتزاز بالانتماء القومي و الوطني و الطبقي و الإنساني و العقائدي. مما يعتبر باعثا على التمسك و الاستماتة و الصمود من اجل تجسيد القيم القومية و الوطنية و الطبقية و الإنسانية و العقائدية الدافعة للاستشهاد.**

**• كون الاسترهاب قيمة سلبية نتيجة لممارسة الإرهاب على المجتمع ككل مما يساعد على قبول تكريس قيم التخلف الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و المدني و السياسي.**

**• كون الاسترهاب نتيجة لقبول الإهانة و الذل و الهوان وصولا إلى اليأس من الاطمئنان على مصير حياة الأفراد و المجتمعات، و الذي يترتب عنه الانخراط في تكريس مظاهر التخلف الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و المدني و السياسي، و القبول بأدلجة الدين الإسلامي بالخصوص على أنها هي الدين الحقيقي.**

**و انطلاقا من عوامل التفرقة بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب، فإن التناقض القائم بينهما سيبقى قائما إلى ما لا نهاية إلى أن يتم القضاء على الإرهاب الذي يبقى قائما بوجود حالات الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب، و يزول بتوقف تلك الحالات ليسود الحق في الأمان الشخصي والاجتماعي. و يشعر كل إنسان بإنسانيته، و يدرك أن السبيل إلى ذلك هو العمل على استئصال أسباب الإرهاب التي لا تتم إلا بالحرية و الديمقراطية و العدالة الاجتماعية، لأن غياب ممارسة الحرية، و تكريس الديمقراطية بمعناها الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي و الثقافي و المدني و السياسي و تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية لا يمكن أن يؤدي إلى ظهور الإرهاب بمختلف أشكاله بما في ذلك إرهاب الدولة، و إرهاب المنظمات الإرهابية، و إرهاب الأفراد...الخ.**

**و تبقى الشهادة و الشهداء قيمة مثالية حاضرة في ذاكرة الشعوب يتم استحضارها من اجل الاستقواء بها، من اجل تأملها، والاستفادة من مثلها لصالح الأجيال الحاضرة و القائمة، من اجل تحقيق كرامة الإنسان، أنى كان هذا الإنسان، و في أي نقطة من العالم، و على جميع المستويات الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية، و من اجل أن يتحلى هذا الإنسان بالشجاعة و القوة لحفظ كرامته حتى لا تتعرض للإهدار ، و حتى و لا تستباح من قبل أعداء الإنسانية الذين يقوم وجودهم و تتحقق مصلحتهم في ارتكاب الانتهاكات الجسيمة في حق الإنسانية. فالشهادة وحدها تبقى باعثة على الأمل، و الشهداء وحدهم يبقون أحياء فينا،و ذاكرة الشعوب تبقى حية و قوية بقيمة الشهادة و بتضحيات الشهداء الذين قدموا حياتهم لتبقى الإنسانية ماثلة في ذاكرة و فعل و ممارسة الانسان .**

**أما الإرهاب و الاسترهاب فيبقى قيمة تهدد أمن الشعوب و تقف وراء إهدار كرامة الإنسان الذي يصير ضعيفا لا يقوى على مواجهة التحديات الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية. و يتحول إلى ضحية لممارسة الانتهاكات الجسيمة التي تجد في الإرهاب و الاسترهاب مجالا للشيوع بين إفراد المجتمعات البشرية، ليبقى الملاذ هو الرجوع إلى الماضي الذي يصير مثالا للحاضر، و مبررا لشرعية ممارسة الانتهاكات الجسيمة التي تصير لها مسحة "دينية إسلامية" تجعلها مثالا للاقتداء و التصور في كل مكان من العالم من اجل إنسان بلا كرامة، و واقع بلا روح إنسانية.*

*خاتمة :

و الخلاصة التي نصل إليها بعد هذه المعالجة المتأنية و الهادئة أن منطق الشهادة و الاستشهاد يتلاءم مع منطق حركة التاريخ و حركة الواقع في نفس الوقت لأنه التعبير الأسمى عن التطور السليم للواقع و للتاريخ في تجلياته المختلفة كما انه هو التعبير الأسمى عن سلامة النظام التربوي الإنساني. و في نفس الوقت نجد أن منطق الإرهاب و الاسترهاب لا يتلاءم أبدا مع حركة التاريخ، كما لا يتلاءم مع حركة الواقع، لأنه لا يتجاوز أن يكون رغبة ذاتية للأفراد الممارسين للإرهاب و للحركات الإرهابية من اجل عرقلة حركة التاريخ و حركة الواقع في نفس الوقت حتى لا يحصل أي تطور في الاتجاه الصحيح على جميع المستويات الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية. و للوصول إلى هذه الخلاصة المركزة بسطنا مفهوم الشهادة، و مفهوم الإرهاب، و هل الشهادة ضرورة تاريخية أم اختيار ذاتي، و الشهادة و تحولات الواقع الموضوعي، و وقفنا على أن الشهادة تركيب يجمع بين تحولات الواقع الموضوعي، و الاختيار الذاتي، و الضرورة التاريخية، وحاولنا مقاربة الجواب على السؤال : هل الإرهاب ضرورة تاريخية أم اختيار ذاتي ؟ و بينا أن الإرهاب لا يتلاءم مع الواقع الموضوعي، و انه انفراد ذاتي لا علاقة له بالواقع الموضوعي، و لا بالضرورة التاريخية، و وضحنا أن قيمة الشهادة تكمن في الإقدام على الاستشهاد، و أن هذه القيمة ضرورة تاريخية تنتج الرغبة الذاتية في التمتع بقيمة الشهادة استجابة لمقاومة الإرهاب و أنها أيضا ضرورة موضوعية. كما بينا أن قيمة الإرهاب تكمن في الدفع إلى سيادة الاسترهاب، و انه ليس ضرورة تاريخية بقدر ما هو رغبة ذاتية كما انه ليس ضرورة موضوعية. و وضحنا علاقة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*اللاتكافؤ القائمة بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب، و سجلنا أن الاستشهاد نتيجة للرغبة في التمتع بقيمة الشهادة و أن الاسترهاب لا يتجاوز مجرد الخوف من الوقوع تحت طائلة الإرهاب. و وقفنا على القاسم المشترك بين الاستشهاد و الاسترهاب كما وقفنا على مظاهر التناقض بينها، و سجلنا أن الشهادة و الشهداء قيمة تبقى حاضرة في ذاكرة الشعوب، و أن الإرهاب و الاسترهاب قيمة تهدد أمن الأفراد و الشعوب.**

**و غايتنا من هذا التناول هو العمل على الاحتفاء بالشهداء حتى يستمر تأثيرهم في الأجيال المتعاقبة و الوعي بخطورة الإرهاب على مصير الإنسانية و ضرورة العمل على التخلص من الأسباب و الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و الثقافية و المدنية و السياسية التي يستغلها الإرهابيون لإعطاء الشرعية لممارسة الإرهاب المادي و المعنوي على الشعوب إرضاء للجهات المخططة و المستفيدة من الإرهاب، و من الحركات الإرهابية و من أفعال الإرهابيين.**

**فهل تمتلك البشرية الوعي بخطورة الإرهاب . و هل تقتفي في مواجهته اثر الشهداء ؟**

**إننا أمام واقع يتحول بسرعة، و تحوله يصطدم بواقع الإرهاب الذي يعم الكرة الأرضية لعرقلة حركة التاريخ، و حركة الواقع للإبقاء على التخلف بكل مظاهره خدمة لمصالح الجهات الممارسة للإرهاب. و ذلك ما يجب رفضه و مقاومته اقتداء بما قام به شهداء الحق و الإنسانية.**

**ابن جرير 09/06/2004*
*القمة العالمية والتغيير في "قواعد اللعبة"*
بعد الاعتداءات الإرهابية التي وقعت في لندن في السابع من تموز/ يوليو أعلن رئيس الحكومة البريطاني توني بلير ان “قواعد اللعبة قد تغيرت”. ومن متابعة أعمال القمة العالمية يمكن الاستنتاج أن هذا الاعلان لم يعبر عن رأي بلير فحسب بل عن رأي الإدارة الأمريكية ايضا. ففي القمة حاولت واشنطن الغاء مشروعية الكفاح المسلح ضد الاحتلال. وسواء نجحت إدارة بوش ام لا في هذا المسعى، فإن واشنطن ولندن ماضيتان في “تبديل قواعد اللعبة”. فخلال اسابيع قليلة تتقدم الحكومة البريطانية الى مجلس العموم بمشاريع قوانين جديدة الغرض منها مكافحة الإرهاب والإرهابيين وحمابة المجتمع البريطاني من اعتداءات إرهابية جديدة شبيهة بتلك التي نفذت في السابع من تموز/ يوليو الفائت. وتتبع بريطانيا، في هذا المضمار، الإدارة الأمريكية التي سبق لها ان عدلت بعد الحادي عشر من ايلول/ سبتمبر 2001 “قواعد اللعبة”. فما هي قواعد اللعبة هذه؟ وهل يؤدي التغيير الى تبديل في القواعد ام انه سوف يؤدي الى المساس “باللعبة” نفسها؟

من بين القواعد الرئيسية التي استقت منها اللعبة السياسية في الدول الديمقراطية الغربية، نجد اننا امام تغيير في النظرة الى قاعدتين رئيسيتين:
الاولى، هي النظرة الى الدولة والى سلطتها. ففي دول الغرب هناك حذر قديم وشك متجدد تجاه الدولة وما تملكه من ادوات السيطرة. ففي مدارس الغرب الفكرية المتنوعة كثيرون يرون الدولة وكأنها هي مصدر الفوارق المجحفة بين الناس، ومشروع يهدر اموال المجتمع وطاقاته، ومهدد للحريات، وعقبة امام الابداع والتنوع. كذلك تراها هذه المدارس الفكرية في اليسار واليمين مسببة للحروب بين الامم، ومعطلة لنمو نظام انساني يسوده السلام والعدالة. وفيما يعتقد البعض ان للدولة، مهما كانت طبيعتها، مسوغات وضرورات، فإن البعض الآخر ينفي ذلك، ويتنبأ بزوالها ويتمناه.

في ظل نظرة الشك المقيم تجاه الدولة، نجد ان المناخ السائد بين النخب السياسية في دول الغرب، وخاصة في الاوساط الليبرالية والديمقراطية الاشتراكية، يستصوب الحد من سلطان الدولة وسلطاتها، وحماية حريات الافراد من تغول السلطة، وتعزيز دور المجتمع المدني في مواجهة مجتمع الحكم والسلطان. وينحو المشرعون في هذه البلدان منحى استباقياً في مضمار حماية المجتمع والافراد من احتمال استفحال سلطة الدولة على حساب حريات المواطنين وحقوقهم. فالمشرعون لا يفسحون المجال امام مثل هذه الاحتمالات، بل يعملون باستمرار على اغلاق كافة الابواب امامها، وعلى توفير كل الموانع القانونية والمؤسسية التي تحول دون انتهاك الدولة حقوق المواطنين، سواء كان هذا الانتهاك مقصودا ام لا.

الثانية، هي حماية الاقلية من طغيان الاكثرية. فالاكثرية، كما كتب الكسيس دو توكفيل في وصفه للديمقراطية في أمريكا، تميل بطبعها الى الاستبداد. وعندما يدخل طغيان الاكثرية الحياة السياسية تخرج منها الديمقراطية. ومن هنا كان الشغل الشاغل للمدارس الفكرية المختلفة المعنية بالمسألة الديمقراطية في الغرب توفير الحماية للاقليات الدينية والاثنية والعرقية.

بعد الحادي عشر من ايلول/ سبتمبر والسابع من تموز/ يوليو نجد ان دول الغرب وخاصة الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا تنهج نهجا نقيضا للتقاليد الفكرية الغربية، ومخالفا لما سارت عليه خلال العقود السابقة. ففي الولايات المتحدة نجد ان عملية التشريع لم تعد تسير باتجاه توسيع حريات المواطنين والمواطنات واعطائهم المزيد من الضمانات القانونية والقضائية  عندما يتعرضون الى المساءلة والمحاسبة من قبل المؤسسات الحكومية بل الى التضييق على هذه الحريات. 

كان العنوان الابرز لهذا النهج الجديد هو “معتقل غوانتانامو” حيث يقبع عشرات المساجين المتهمين بالاشتراك في اعمال إرهابية من دون ان يأخذ العدل مجراه في التحقيق مع هؤلاء وفي اثبات علاقتهم بالاعمال الإرهابية. وبعد غوانتانامو، تعددت المناسبات والاحداث التي تسلط الضوء على النهج الجديد، نهج التخلي عن القيود التي كانت تهذب الدولة وتحد من نزوعها الطبيعي الى تعزيز سلطانها على حساب الحريات المدنية، ومن هذه المناسبات كان قرار الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش بترشيح البرتو غونزاليس لمنصب وزير العدل الأمريكي، وتعيين القاضي جون روبرتس لأعلى مركز قضائي في الولايات المتحدة. فجونزاليس هو من الذين نصحوا الإدارة الأمريكية بتجاهل قوانين جنيف التي تمنع تعذيب المعتقلين بحجة ان هذه القوانين باتت “قديمة”، اما روبرتس فمعروف، كما تقول صحيفة “هيرالد تريبيون” (7/7/2005) بانه يستخف بالعديد من القوانين التي تحمي الحريات المدنية. 
وكما يجري في الولايات المتحدة يتكرر الأمر في بريطانيا اذ تسعى الحكومة الى “الالتفاف على قانون حقوق الانسان الصادر عام 1998”، كما تقول مجلة الايكونوميست البريطانية (13/8/2005). تتم هذه العملية عبر اقتراح جملة من التشريعات ومنها تسريع عملية طرد المشتبه بهم، وإجراء محاكمات سرية للمتهمين، ومعاقبة كل من “يبرر” اعمال الإرهاب، وتجريد المواطنين الضالعين في الإرهاب أو المشتبه بتأييدهم له وللإرهابيين. ولما كانت الحكومة البريطانية تملك اكثرية مرموقة داخل مجلس العموم، فإنه من الارجح ان تتمكن من تمرير هذه المشاريع خلال الفترة المقبلة.

ان هذه القوانين والإجراءات لا ترسم وتنفذ بشكل مطلق، ولا تصيب المواطنين عموما، وانما تنصب بصورة خاصة على العرب والمسلمين، اي الاقلية من المواطنين من حملة الجنسية الأمريكية أو البريطانية أو الأوروبية، أو من المقيمين في هذا الجزء من العالم.. فالتلويح بطرد المقيمين لا يعني اهل البلاد الاصليين، كما ان التهديد بسحب الجنسية يصاغ بحيث يكون موجها بالدرجة الاولى الى العرب أيضا. والعرب في الغرب هم اليوم في وضع شديد الدقة. فلا هم اقلية ضئيلة محدودة الاثر والشأن. ولا هم اقلية كبيرة يحسب لها حساب كما هم الافارقة في المجتمع الأمريكي. في مثل هذه الحالة فإنه من السهل استخدامهم كمكسر عصا وكهدف لحملات التحريض والتخويف من قبل اي طامح سياسي. ومما يسهل هذا الامر ان بين العرب قلة من الضالعين في اعمال الإرهاب. 

قد تكون هذه القوانين والإجراءات في محلها اذ انه من حق أي مجتمع ان يدافع عن نفسه ومن واجب كل دولة ان تحمي رعاياها ومواطنيها من الاذى. ولكن فيما يسعى أصحاب القرار في الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا إلى مكافحة الإرهاب والحد من أخطاره وأضراره، فإنهم يسلكون طريقاً شديد الوعورة والخطر قد يقودهم إلى خسائر لا تعوض في مجالي الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان.











*كلمــــة*
السيد الرئيس/

يسرني أن أتقدم لكم بخالص التهنئة لتوليكم رئاسة مؤتمر قمة عدم الانحياز. ونحن على ثقة بأن ما تتمتعون به من حكمة و خبرة و دراية سيقود مؤتمرنا هذا إلى ما نصبو إليه جميعاً. كما نود أن نعرب عن جزيل الشكر و التقدير لكوبا رئيسا وحكومة و شعباً و للمسئولين في العاصمة هافانا لاستضافة هذا المؤتمر وللتسهيلات الممتازة التي قدمت للوفود المشاركة. كما لا يفوتني أن أشكر حكومة ماليزيا على ما قدمته خلال فترة رئاستها لحركة عدم الانحياز و الانجازات المتميزة التي تمت خلال تلك الفترة.

كما يشرفني أن أنقل إليكم تحيات خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز ملك المملكة العربية السعودية و تمنياته أن تكلل أعمال مؤتمرنا هذا بالنجاح و التوفيق، مع تمنياته لفخامة الرئيس/ فيدل كاسترو بالشفاء العاجل.

السيد الرئيس/

لقد قامت حركة عدم الانحياز من أجل تجسيد مصالح العالم الثالث و وضع مبادئها في خدمة السلام العالمي و تحقيق أفضل الروابط و العلاقات بين دول العالم كافة انطلاقا من مبدئي المساواة و العدالة و من أجل مساندة الشعوب المستعمرة للفوز باستقلالها و نيل حق تقرير المصير. و حيث أن حركة عدم الانحياز ليست تكتلا دوليا يشارك بشكل أو بآخر في الصراعات و الصدامات بين الدول الكبرى، لذا التفت حولها شعوب و دول العالم النامي و يتزايد عدد اعضاء حركتنا بمرور السنين بعد أن اثبتت التطورات و الأحداث الدولية صلابتها و جدوى مبادئها وقدرتها على الاستمرار في أداء دورها و رسالتها.

فبعد مرور 45 عاماً على إنشاء حركة عدم الانحياز، تزداد الحاجة إلى التمسك بها و تفعيل دورها في عالم تبدو فيه الأوضاع الدولية و الإقليمية اليوم أكثر اضطرابا و العلاقات الدولية يسودها غياب العدالة و يشوبها انعدام التوازن ويحكمها مفهوم القوة و تجاهل القانون الدولي و عدم الاكتراث بقرارات الشرعية الدولية و تشويه مبدأ حق الدفاع عن النفس و استغلال مبادئ حقوق الانسان.

إن ما يتعرض له المجتمع الدولي من تحديات كثيرة و مصاعب شتى، أدت إلى انتهاج سياسة القوة و الإملاء في العلاقات بين الدول، و كان ذلك على حساب التوازن بين الحقوق و الواجبات و المسؤولية المشتركة مما تركت آثارها السلبية على أحداث العالم، فتبلدت المفاهيم و اختلفت الارتباطات و أصبح العالم مضطربا تنظمه قواعد طارئة و توجهه اتجاهات عارضة و اتبعت المعايير المزدوجة. وكل ذلك أدى إلى تفشي ظاهرة العنف و ابتليت الانسانية بشيوع ظاهرة الارهاب التي لم يختص بها مجتمع دون آخر و هي ليست نتاج ثقافة معينة أو دين محدد، و إنما هي تعبير عنيف و تطرف، لا تحترم الانسان و حقوقه و المبادئ الانسانية التي نشأ عليها. و لهذا راح ضحيته الكثير من الأبرياء و دمر الكثير من الممتلكات. فبلادي كانت ضحية لهذه الظاهرة الخطيرة مثلها مثل كثير من الدول، و لكنها عقدت العزم على التصدي لها و محاربتها بشتى الطرق و السبل و التعاون مع الدول الأخرى و المجتمع الدولي للتصدي لهذه الظاهرة الخطيرة التي هي غريبة على مبادئنا و أخلاق مجتمعنا مما استوجب معه تضافر الجهود الدولية للتصدي لها و التعاون في مكافحتها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

السيد الرئيس

لإن موقف المملكة العربية السعودية من الارهاب كان و لا يزال واضحا وموضوعيا و مسؤولا، فالمملكة ترفض الارهاب بجميع أشكاله، و تدين مظاهره و تتعاون مع المجتمع الدولي للقضاء على هذا الشر العالمي. و لقد أكدت المملكة العربية السعودية دعمها التام لقرارات مجلس الأمن ذات الصلة، و اتخذت الخطوات اللازمة لسد أي ثغرة قد تُستغل لغير الأعمال المشروعة. و نجحت في القبض على الكثير من الإرهابيين و أفشلت مخططاتهم و انضمت إلى تسع معاهدات و اتفاقيات دولية ضد الأعمال الإرهابية، بالإضافة إلى الاتفاقية العربية و اتفاقية منظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب. و في هذا الإطار، فقد اقترح خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز حفظه الله خلال المؤتمر الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب الذي استضافته المملكة العربية السعودية في عاصمتها الرياض خلال شهر فبراير عام 2005 إنشاء مركز دولي لمكافحة الإرهاب تحت مظلة الأمم المتحدة، يتناول هذه الظاهرة الشريرة من مختلف جوانبها و يسعى إلى التعاون الدولي للتصدي لها و مكافحتها.

السيد الرئيس

لقد اختار العرب السلام كخيار استراتيجي و بذلوا كل ما بوسعهم من اجل تحقيق تسوية شاملة و عادلة للصراع العربي الاسرائيلي. و وقفت المملكة العربية السعودية مع مسيرة السلام في الشرق الأوسط منذ انطلاقها في مدريد عام 1991، و ساهمت في دفع المباحثات الثنائية بين الجانبين العربي و الاسرائيلي إلى الأمام، و شاركت في مختلف اللجان الخاصة بالمباحثات متعددة الأطراف، و شاركت في مباحثات اللجنة الرباعية. كما تقدم خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بمبادرة للسلام تضع الحل الشامل و العادل و التسوية الدائمة للنزاع العربي الاسرائيلي و تضمن الأمن و الاستقرار لكل دول المنطقة. و تبنت القمة العربية الرابعة عشر في بيروت هذه المبادرة حيث أصبحت مبادرة عربية تعبيرا عن إرادة جماعية لتحقيق سلام عادل و شامل في المنطقة.

و لكن اسرائيل أصرت و لا تزال تصر على تجاهل هذه المبادرة، و أمعنت في خيار العدوان و إرهاب الشعب الفلسطيني، فعطلت عملية السلام و أجهضت المفاوضات و انتهجت التسويف و المماطلة و الالتفاف حول كل ما التزمت به، ليستمر احتلالها للأراضي الفلسطينية و العربية المحتلة بذرائع باطلة و حجج واهية، و لا زالت صور العدوان الاسرائيلي الوحشي على غزة و الضفة الغربية ماثلة للعيان.

و بسبب تعثر عملية السلام نتيجة تعنت اسرائيل و عدم رغبتها في إحلال السلام في الشرق الأوسط وفق الشرعية الدولية، قررت الدول العربية إعادة طرح مسألة الاحتلال الاسرائيلي للأراضي الفلسطينية و العربية في الجولان السوري ومزارع شبعا اللبنانية على مجلس الأمن و تحميله مسؤوليته لتنفيذ قراراته و إثبات مصداقيته. لقد أٌنشئت إسرائيل بقرارين من الأمم المتحدة، و قضت الجمعية العامة بقرارها رقم181 لعام 1947م بتقسيم فلسطين إلى دولتين أحدهما عربية و الثانية اسرائيلية، و على المجتمع الدولي ممثلا بالأمم المتحدة تنفيذ ذلك باعتباره ساهم في صياغة و إصدار الكثير من القرارات مسؤولية وضع حد لمحنة و معاناة الشعب الفلسطيني بسبب عدم تنفيذ قرارات الشرعية الدولية و التي تؤكد حق الشعب الفلسطيني في تقرير مصيره و إنشاء دولته المستقلة و عاصمتها القدس العربية و على عدم جواز الاستيلاء على أراضي الغير بالقوة و المطالبة بانسحاب اسرائيل من جميع الأراضي التي احتلتها في يونيو 1967.

السيد الرئيس

و في لبنان الذي تعرض لعدوان اسرائيلي غاشم و ما احدثه من قتل للأبرياء وخراب و دمار و تشريد للسكان و تدمير للبنية التحتية بشكل غير مسبوق، لا تزال آثار هذا العدوان الوحشي ماثلة في ذاكرة و وجدان الانسانية  و في ضمير الشعوب المحبة للسلام و دليلا صارخا على الطبيعة العدوانية الاسرائيلية، و لهذا فإنه حري بالمجتمع الدولي، أن يقف إلى صف لبنان و يمد له يد العون والمساعدة لإزالة آثار العدوان و إعادة إعمار ما دمرته الحرب التي لم يكن طرفا فيها والحفاظ على أمنه و استقلاله و عدم التدخل في شؤونه الداخلية و ضمان عدم تكرار مثل هذه الأعمال العدوانية التي راح ضحيتها الكثير من الأبرياء.


السيد الرئيس
و فيما يتعلق بالشأن العراقي و ما يشهده من عدم استقرار في أوضاعه الداخلية، فإن المجتمع الدولي مدعو إلى دعم جهود الجكومة العراقية للتغلب على هذه المصاعب و تأييد المصالحة الوطنية و نبذ العنف و تغليب المصلحة الوطنية على المصالح الفئوية الضيقة و السعي الجاد إلى تحقيق توافق وطني عريض يمكنه من تكريس الأمن و الحفاظ على الوحدة الوطنية و الاستقلال لكي يستأنف دوره الايجابي و البناء على الساحة الدولية.

السيد الرئيس

إن المملكة العربية السعودية التي حرصت على الانضمام لمعاهدة عدم انتشار الأسلحة النووية و الالتزام بأحكامها أكدت على الدوام حرصها على انشاء منطقة خالية من أسلحة الدمار الشامل و على رأسها الأسلحة النووية في الشرق الأوسط. و تعرب المملكة العربية السعودية عن قلقها العميق إزاء تعنت اسرائيل و رفضها الانضمام إلى معاهدة عدم انتشار الأسلحة النووية و إخضاع منشآتها النووية للمراقبة الدولية، حيث أن استمرار البرنامج النووي الاسرائيلي خارج نظام عدم الانتشار يشكل تهديدا للأمن و الاستقرار اقليميا و دوليا و ينال من مصداقية المعاهدة ذاتها.

السيد الرئيس

إن استقرار و أمن المنطقة لا يمكن تحقيقه عبر السعي أو الرغبة في حيازة أو تطوير الأسلحة ذات التدمير الشامل، بل من خلال التعاون و التفاهم و تحمل كل طرف مسؤوليته في الحفاظ على أمن و استقرار المنطقة و عدم التدخل في شؤون الطرف الآخر. حيث أن استقرار المنطقة و مصالحها مسؤولية جماعية لا تتحقق إلا من خلال مراعاة و حرص كل طرف على مصالح و مشاغل الطرف الآخر وإبعاد المنطقة عن بؤرة الصراعات و ما يصحبها من توتر و أزمات.

السيد الرئيس

في ظل المتغيرات الدولية المعاصرة و الأحداث المتلاحقة، فإن المجتمع الدولي في أَمَسّْ الحاجة إلى تعزيز أواصر التفاهم و التعاون و التقارب. و لهذا فإن الحوار الحضاري بين الشعوب و الأمم يعتبر الوسيلة المثلى لتحقيق ذلك. و حري بنا أن نستلهم هذه المبادئ و القيم من تراثنا الحضاري و الديني، و أن يكون ذلك عون لنا في تقريب وجهات النظر المختلفة بدلا من إلقاء اللوم و الانتقادات على حضارة أو دين. فالأديان السماوية تدعو تحث على التعاون و التواصل و تهدف إلى حث البشر و تشجيعهم على العطاء الفكري و الحضاري و احترام الانسان وحقوقه و ذلك لما فيه مصلحة البشرية و إسعادها.

في زمن العولمة، السيد الرئيس، و التطور السريع في تقنية المعلومات والاتصالات، باتت مصالح الدول متداخلة و مرتبطة بعضها البعض، و لم يعد بالإمكان التغاضي عن مشاكل و معاناة الشعوب الأخرى لبعدها الجغرافي أواختلافها الثقافي أو تباينها الحضاري و العقائدي. و لتحقيق التنمية المستدامة لا بد من تعزيز التعاون الدولي و فتح اسواق الدول المتقدمة لصادرات الدول النامية و عدم فرض القيود و العوائق للحد من قدرات الدول النامية على المنافسة. ويتوجب إتاحة تقنية المعلومات و الاتصالات الحديثة لجميع الدول لترشيد استخدام الموارد و لتسهيل متابعة تنفيذ سياسات التنمية المستدامة مع احترام ثقافات وحضارات المجتمعات الأخرى.

إن الفجوة بين المستفيدين من العولمة-و هي الدول المتقدمة- و باقي الدول النامية و الأقل نمواً آخذه في الاتساع مما أوجد خللا في التوازن الدولي. و لقد اثبتت الأحداث السياسية أن التدهور الاقتصادي و ما نتج عنه من فقر و بطالة و غيرها من العوامل التي تهدد مصادر العيش و الأمن للانسان، و تؤدي إلى اضطرابات وصدامات قد يصعب حصرها في مواطنها و منعها من تجاوز الحدود. و من هنا فإن الحاجة ماسة إلى شراكة دولية لوضع استراتيجيات مدروسة للتنمية. والمشكلة ليست فقط في ضآلة المساعدات فحسب، و إنما أيضا في عدم التوصل إلى حلول جذرية حاسمة و فاعلة لتمكين الشعوب من الإمساك بزمام تنميتها و العمل على تطوير إمكاناتها و قدراتها.

السيد الرئيس

إن أبرز معوقات التنمية في البلدان النامية و الأقل نمواً مشكلة الديون المجحفة. والمملكة العربية السعودية- و هي دولة نامية- قد أسهمت في دفع عملية التنمية في البلدان النامية و الأقل نمواً فاعتمدت و قدمت مساعدات كثيرة و قروضاً إنمائية ميسرة عبر القنوات الثنائية و متعددة الأطراف، حيث بلغت تلك المساعدات و القروض خلال العقود الثلاثة الماضية ما جملته 83 بليون دولار تمثل 4% من المتوسط السنوي لإجمالي الناتج المحلي للمملكة استفاد منه 73 بلداً نامياً في مختلف القارات. كما ساهمت المملكة في تخفيف الديون فتنازلت عما يزيد عن 6 بليون دولار من ديونها المستحقة على الدول الأكثر احتياجاً، و هذا لا يشمل مساعداتها الإنسانية لمواجهة الكوارث فالمملكة العربية السعودية لم تتقاعس يوماً في تلبية نداء الاستغاثة، بل كانت و لا زالت في الصدارة بعيداً عن أي اعتبارات

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سياسية أو دينية و هي تمد يد العون و المساعدة انطلاقا من شعورها الإنساني الصرف و إيمانها بضرورة المشاركة الدولية في الإنقاذ و الإغاثة لمن يحتاجها.

و في الختام، السيد الرئيس، استطاعت حركة عدم الانحياز في الماضي أن تخفف من حدة المواجهة بين القوى الدولية الكبرى و أن تسهم في دعم تحقيق العدالة والحرية و ذلك من خلال مساندتها لحركات الاستقلال و تضامنها مع كفاح الشعوب و وقوفها مع مبدأ حق تقرير المصير و نبذها لسياسة القوة كوسيلة لحل المشاكل الدولية و تفعيلها لقيم العدل و مبادئ المساواة التي قامت عليها الحركة والتي تمثل دعائم مستمرة للشرعية الدولية. و من هذا المنطلق فإن حركتنا مدعوة اليوم أكثر من أي وقت مضى إلى تسخير تلك المفاهيم و القيم في عالم سادته مفاهيم بسط النفوذ و السيطرة و تغليب المصالح الضيقة على مصالح المجتمع الدولي.

----------


## عاصم

شكرا أستاذ هيثم على المعلومات المفيدة 
لك خالص التحية والتقدير
تقبل مروري

----------


## kura

بالفعل الإرهاب يدمر الحضارات

----------


## نور زيدان

بالفعل الإرهاب يدمر الحضارات

----------

